# se è il marito della..



## Old marianna75 (5 Ottobre 2007)

*se è il marito della..*

Non avevo mai pensato di tradire mio marito ma soprattutto non con la persona con cui l'ho fatto.. lui è il marito della mia migliore amica!! il problema è che la nostra non è la squallida storia di letto (certo abbaimo un'intesa sessuale da paura) ma siamo INNAMORATI.. questo amore ci sta distruggendo perchè abbaimo preso e mollato i nostri compagni piu' volte  poichè ogni tanto siamo presi dalla smania di coronare il sogno di vivere insieme..lui ne è convinto ma io no!! io voglio molto bene alla mia amica e lei si fida di me, sono amici dei miei genitori eloro non accetterebbero mai soprattutto visto che hanno capito che tra di noi c'è "qualcosa"!! Lui è un bambinone pieno di sogni e spesso mi coinvolge ma poi guardo la realtà e mi rendo conto che è contro di noi!!! Io ho 2 figli, lui quattro, abbiamo condiviso tutto, vacanze  e malattie, gioie e dolori, come possiamo gridare atutti che ci dispaice ma devono andare al diavolo perchè noi ci amiamo???
Sto male.. domani vado dallo psicologo, ho bisogno d'aiuto...


----------



## Old AlexRo (5 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> Non avevo mai pensato di tradire mio marito ma soprattutto non con la persona con cui l'ho fatto.. lui è il marito della mia migliore amica!! il problema è che la nostra non è la squallida storia di letto (certo abbaimo un'intesa sessuale da paura) ma siamo INNAMORATI.. questo amore ci sta distruggendo perchè abbaimo preso e mollato i nostri compagni piu' volte  poichè ogni tanto siamo presi dalla smania di coronare il sogno di vivere insieme..lui ne è convinto ma io no!! io voglio molto bene alla mia amica e lei si fida di me, sono amici dei miei genitori eloro non accetterebbero mai soprattutto visto che hanno capito che tra di noi c'è "qualcosa"!! Lui è un bambinone pieno di sogni e spesso mi coinvolge ma poi guardo la realtà e mi rendo conto che è contro di noi!!! Io ho 2 figli, lui quattro, abbiamo condiviso tutto, vacanze  e malattie, gioie e dolori, come possiamo gridare atutti che ci dispaice ma devono andare al diavolo perchè noi ci amiamo???
> Sto male.. domani vado dallo psicologo, ho bisogno d'aiuto...


Vedrai che lui (lo psicologo) un aiuto te lo potrà dare.

A me invece pare piuttosto una storia di letto.. dato che alla fine li rimanete, non potendo fare tanto di più vista la situazione impossibile nella quale vi siete cacciati.
Tu, da brava donna sposata non lascerai mai nulla di ciò che hai e ti accontenterai di scopatine (da innamorati certo!). Lui bambinone sogna grandi cose, ma intanto rimane legato alla sua mandria.
La risposta alla tua domanda (IMHO) è: No, non potete. Molto meglio che rimanga la solita squallida storia di letto e basta.


----------



## Old marianna75 (5 Ottobre 2007)

il vero problema è che lui si è gia separato e pretende che lo faccia anch'io, io ci ho provato ma ,come dici tu, non ci riesco, vedo soffrire i miei figli, i miei genitori e mio marito che anche se ha molti difetti non mi ha mai tradito!! questa storia ha però messo in discussione tutte le mie certezze, sono un avvocato he dirige una piccola azienda familiare con mio padre, ho due bambini meravigliosi e credevo di non dover chiedere piu' nulla alla vita, ma forse l'appittimaento del mio matrimonio e la fine del sentimento versoo mio marito mi ha portato a quaesto!! ora però ho una gran paura perchè io quest'uomo lo amo e lui dice che se resto con mio marito non accetterà di essere il mio amante..vorrei trovare il modo di fargli capire che non abbiamo scelta!!



AlexRo ha detto:


> Vedrai che lui (lo psicologo) un aiuto te lo potrà dare.
> 
> A me invece pare piuttosto una storia di letto.. dato che alla fine li rimanete, non potendo fare tanto di più vista la situazione impossibile nella quale vi siete cacciati.
> Tu, da brava donna sposata non lascerai mai nulla di ciò che hai e ti accontenterai di scopatine (da innamorati certo!). Lui bambinone sogna grandi cose, ma intanto rimane legato alla sua mandria.
> La risposta alla tua domanda (IMHO) è: No, non potete. Molto meglio che rimanga la solita squallida storia di letto e basta.


----------



## leone73 (5 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> Non avevo mai pensato di tradire mio marito ma soprattutto non con la persona con cui l'ho fatto.. lui è il marito della mia migliore amica!! il problema è che la nostra non è la squallida storia di letto (certo abbaimo un'intesa sessuale da paura) ma siamo INNAMORATI.. questo amore ci sta distruggendo perchè abbaimo preso e mollato i nostri compagni piu' volte  poichè ogni tanto siamo presi dalla smania di coronare il sogno di vivere insieme..lui ne è convinto ma io no!! io voglio molto bene alla mia amica e lei si fida di me, sono amici dei miei genitori eloro non accetterebbero mai soprattutto visto che hanno capito che tra di noi c'è "qualcosa"!! Lui è un bambinone pieno di sogni e spesso mi coinvolge ma poi guardo la realtà e mi rendo conto che è contro di noi!!! Io ho 2 figli, lui quattro, abbiamo condiviso tutto, vacanze  e malattie, gioie e dolori, come possiamo gridare atutti che ci dispaice ma devono andare al diavolo perchè noi ci amiamo???
> Sto male.. domani vado dallo psicologo, ho bisogno d'aiuto...


ma vergognati va!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> La risposta alla tua domanda (IMHO) è: No, non potete. Molto meglio che rimanga la solita squallida storia di letto e basta.


Marianna benvenuta.

Non possono perché per fare queste cose ci va:

- grandissima noncuranza per i sentimenti delle altre 456 persone 
- o una grandissima statura morale con due palle grosse come una casa.

Ad occhio ....non c'è nessuna delle due condizioni.

Bacio!


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ma vergognati va!!!!!


Leon, sei un tenerone ... te lo dovevo dire.


----------



## fede (5 Ottobre 2007)

*ci fai o ci sei?*



marianna75 ha detto:


> io voglio molto bene alla mia amica e lei si fida di me.


Figurarsi se le volessi male... 



marianna75 ha detto:


> Lui è un bambinone pieno di sogni...


Tranquilla, avete la stessa età.



marianna75 ha detto:


> ora però ho una gran paura perchè io quest'uomo lo amo e lui dice che se resto con mio marito non accetterà di essere il mio amante..


Che cattivone!


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> il vero problema è che lui si è gia separato e pretende che lo faccia anch'io, io ci ho provato ma ,come dici tu, non ci riesco, vedo soffrire i miei figli, i miei genitori e mio marito che anche se ha molti difetti non mi ha mai tradito!! questa storia ha però messo in discussione tutte le mie certezze, sono un avvocato he dirige una piccola azienda familiare con mio padre, ho due bambini meravigliosi e credevo di non dover chiedere piu' nulla alla vita, ma forse l'appittimaento del mio matrimonio e la fine del sentimento versoo mio marito mi ha portato a quaesto!! ora però ho una gran paura perchè io quest'uomo lo amo e lui dice che se resto con mio marito non accetterà di essere il mio amante..vorrei trovare il modo di fargli capire che non abbiamo scelta!!


L'unica cosa che ti resta da fare...è crescere...ma non lo prendere come un rimprovero, ma come un suggerimento!

Devi liberarti dal ruolo di figlia e prendere in mano la tua vita, divenire adulta e fare le tue scelte senza nasconderti dietro a ciò che può dire o pensare papà o mammà..

Quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli? E tu e tuo marito?


----------



## Old AlexRo (5 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Figurarsi se le volessi male...
> 
> Tranquilla, avete la stessa età.
> 
> Che cattivone!


A volte la causticità inutile di certe risposte mi sfugge.. Che significa quello che hai detto? Che non deve tradire perchè è peccato mortale?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ma vergognati va!!!!!


ma che c....o di commento è???


----------



## fede (5 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> A volte la causticità inutile di certe risposte mi sfugge.. Che significa quello che hai detto? Che non deve tradire perchè è peccato mortale?


A volte la perspicacia di certe interpretazioni mi disorienta.
No, non è peccato mortale tradire, è l'immaturità che traspare a lasciare increduli.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> A volte la perspicacia di certe interpretazioni mi disorienta.
> No, non è peccato mortale tradire, *è l'immaturità che traspare a lasciare increduli*.


Allora potrebbe essere il caso di commentare quella, se se ne ha voglia...certamente più costruttivo non credi?

Se no tanto vale tirar innanz!


----------



## fede (5 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora potrebbe essere il caso di commentare quella, se se ne ha voglia...certamente più costruttivo non credi?
> 
> Se no tanto vale tirar innanz!


Grazie del suggerimento, ne farò tesoro.
Il mio commento è stato sottolineare i punti che ho trovato indicativi del problema che, guarda caso, hai evidenziato anche tu.
Che io l'abbia fatto in tono ironico, volutamente "ruvido", provocatorio, non esclude la mia attenzione alla persona che ha scritto, ti pare?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Grazie del suggerimento, ne farò tesoro.
> Il mio commento è stato sottolineare i punti che ho trovato indicativi del problema che, guarda caso, hai evidenziato anche tu.
> Che io l'abbia fatto in tono ironico, volutamente "ruvido", provocatorio, non esclude la mia attenzione alla persona che ha scritto, ti pare?


D'accordo sull'identificare il problema, l'immaturità... un pò meno sul metodo, che può disincentivare chi entra, a proseguire nell'esposizione...

E' molto più facile giudicare che esporsi alla gogna!

Tu ad esempio non ci hai ancora detto, se ricordo bene, di te (mi par di aver capito che tu sia una tradita...)...


----------



## fede (5 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> D'accordo sull'identificare il problema, l'immaturità... un pò meno sul metodo, che può disincentivare chi entra, a proseguire nell'esposizione...
> 
> E' molto più facile giudicare che esporsi alla gogna!
> 
> Tu ad esempio non ci hai ancora detto, se ricordo bene di te (mi par di aver capito che tu sia una tradita...)...


E hai capito male.
Hai fatto un'equazione piuttosto banale, se non altro affrettata.
Quanto al metodo, dipende dai punti di vista.



AlexRo ha detto:


> ... Tu, da brava donna sposata non lascerai mai nulla di ciò che hai e ti accontenterai di scopatine (da innamorati certo!). Lui bambinone sogna grandi cose, ma intanto rimane legato alla sua mandria.
> La risposta alla tua domanda (IMHO) è: No, non potete. Molto meglio che rimanga la solita squallida storia di letto e basta.


Preferisci questo? ... che poi è il pulpito dal quale mi è arrivata la predica!


----------



## Old AlexRo (5 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Preferisci questo? ... che poi è il pulpito dal quale mi è arrivata la predica!


Beh il mio è un giudizio basato sulla mia opinione al meno della ipocrisia. 

La nostra mogliettina deve ripulire l'idea che il suo tradimento 
sia diverso dagli altri. 
Trattasi di scopare fra due persone che scopare non potrebbero per convenzione, convinizione, consacrazione e quant'altro vuoi mettere dentro nel perbenismo di un pensiero comune.  Se supera questo fatto (e Verena esprime ottimamente perchè questo fatto va superato) e rivede la sua storia sotto una altra ottica avrà modo di valutare se continuare o meno.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> E hai capito male.
> Hai fatto un'equazione piuttosto banale, se non altro affrettata.
> Quanto al metodo, dipende dai punti di vista.
> 
> ...


Intanto rispondo per quel che dico IO...e non mi pare che quello fosse nè il mio pulpito nè la mia predica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io quello (l'immaturità) ho evidenziato...ma visto che non è tra me e te che dobbiamo chiarire alcunchè...e giri intorno alle cose senza esplicarle...te saludi!


----------



## leone73 (5 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leon, sei un tenerone ... te lo dovevo dire.


eccheccavolo!!!!

sono a caccia di nuove prede, libere però


----------



## Old AlexRo (5 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> il vero problema è che lui si è gia separato e pretende che lo faccia anch'io, io ci ho provato ma ,come dici tu, non ci riesco, vedo soffrire i miei figli, i miei genitori e mio marito che anche se ha molti difetti non mi ha mai tradito!! questa storia ha però messo in discussione tutte le mie certezze, sono un avvocato he dirige una piccola azienda familiare con mio padre, ho due bambini meravigliosi e credevo di non dover chiedere piu' nulla alla vita, ma forse l'appittimaento del mio matrimonio e la fine del sentimento versoo mio marito mi ha portato a quaesto!! ora però ho una gran paura perchè io quest'uomo *lo amo e lui dice che se resto con mio marito non accetterà di essere il mio amante..vorrei trovare il modo di fargli capire che non abbiamo scelta!!*


Non avete scelta nel senso che dovrete lasciar perdere facendo finire la vostra storia o non avete scelta e dovrete adattarvi a vivere nella promiscuità?


----------



## fede (5 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Beh il mio è un giudizio basato sulla mia opinione al meno della ipocrisia.
> 
> La nostra mogliettina deve ripulire l'idea che il suo tradimento sia diverso dagli altri.
> Trattasi di scopare fra due persone che scopare non potrebbero per convenzione, convinizione, consacrazione e quant'altro vuoi mettere dentro nel perbenismo di un pensiero comune.  Se supera questo fatto (e Verena esprime ottimamente perchè questo fatto va superato) e rivede la sua storia sotto una altra ottica avrà modo di valutare se continuare o meno.
> Il mio non è un pulpito. Ma è sicuramente una angolazione dalla quale poter esprimere un parere. Antipodica probabilmente alla tua.


Infatti, il tuo è un "giudizio", il mio no.
Non ho espresso valutazioni, ho cercato soltanto di stimolare una reazione da parte della diretta interessata... a modo mio.


----------



## fede (6 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Intanto rispondo per quel che dico IO...e non mi pare che quello fosse nè il mio pulpito nè la mia predica...


Sei tu che hai parlato di metodo ed è chiaro che io ti chieda come mai ti soffermi solo sul mio..



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io quello (l'immaturità) ho evidenziato...ma visto che non è tra me e te che dobbiamo chiarire alcunchè...e giri intorno alle cose senza esplicarle...te saludi!


Ecco, bravo, la prossima volta evita...


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> eccheccavolo!!!!
> 
> sono *a caccia di nuove prede, libere però*


Ovviamente Leone.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai parlato di metodo ed è chiaro che io ti chieda come mai ti soffermi solo sul mio..
> 
> 
> 
> Ecco, bravo, la prossima volta evita...

















Perchè se no?


----------



## fede (6 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè se no?


Son botte.

Ma non mi avevi salutato???


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Son botte.
> 
> Ma non mi avevi salutato???





















Brrrrrr....chepppauraaa!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ero andato a farmi una tisana...a te invece consiglio una camomilla...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Relaxxx!!! 

'notte, fides!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

*marianna*



> quote=marianna75;107821]Non avevo mai pensato di tradire mio marito ma soprattutto non con la persona con cui l'ho fatto.. lui è il marito della mia migliore amica!![/QUOTE]


benvenuta marianna.

la consideri amica e l' hai tradita ripetutamente . questo dovrebbe farti riflettere come probabilmente , spero, tu abbia fatto, ma non abbastanza per scriverlo con questa disinvoltura.

E' evidente quindi che al centro di questo rapporto considerato amicale ci sei tu e non "entrambe"





> il problema è che la nostra non è la squallida storia di letto (certo abbaimo un'intesa sessuale da paura) ma siamo INNAMORATI.. questo amore ci sta distruggendo perchè abbaimo preso e mollato i nostri compagni piu' volte poichè ogni tanto siamo presi dalla smania di coronare il sogno di vivere insieme..lui ne è convinto ma io no!! io voglio molto bene alla mia amica e lei si fida di me


fammi capire; loro sono separati, lei è tua amica ( ? ) e in che cosa si dovrebbe fidare? non ci capisco nulla.



> , sono amici dei miei genitori eloro non accetterebbero mai soprattutto visto che hanno capito che tra di noi c'è "qualcosa"!!


quindi oltre all'amica ci sono i genitori...un traffico insomma...bah






> Lui è un bambinone pieno di sogni e spesso mi coinvolge ma poi guardo la realtà e mi rendo conto che è contro di noi!!!


e perchè lo consideri un bambinone? mi pare che sia preso le sue responsabilità . lui.






> Io ho 2 figli, lui quattro, abbiamo condiviso tutto, vacanze e malattie, gioie e dolori, come possiamo gridare atutti che ci dispaice ma devono andare al diavolo perchè noi ci amiamo???
> Sto male.. domani vado dallo psicologo, ho bisogno d'aiuto...


 
eh si..crescere fa male ...ma è necessario melissa, tu sei genitore di te stessa cara...non sei solo mamma, non sei solo avvocato nell'impresa di papà...e ora che ti ritrovi qualcuno che ti mette le spalle al muro, quello che tu consideri un bimbo...e ti chiede di misurare la tua scelta in totale autonomia..senza l'ausilio di mamma è papà che in questa occasione non ti approverebbero ...ti ritrovi iimpaurita. il tuo sistema egocentrico si sta sgretolando..è cosi...accade a tutti prima o poi.anzi, ad alcune non capita proprio nemmeno in età matura.

In bocca al lupo Melissa...temo che questa scelta non l'affronterai nel breve periodo.ma ti farà bene non affrontarla da sola ma con un professionista. 

micio


----------



## fede (6 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Brrrrrr....chepppauraaa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tisana, camomilla.... magari un po' di caffeina ti aiuterebbe ad andare oltre le apparenze.... magari!
'notte, caro.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Tisana, camomilla.... *magari un po' di caffeina *ti aiuterebbe ad andare oltre le apparenze.... magari!
> 'notte, caro.



prego favorite

http://www.anziani.it/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=album_pic&pic_id=163


----------



## Iago (6 Ottobre 2007)

*ancora cafè??*



Mari' ha detto:


> prego favorite
> 
> http://www.anziani.it/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=album_pic&pic_id=163




troppo caffè stasera!!!


----------



## fede (6 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> prego favorite


Grazie Marì, tu sì che sei gentile.
A lui ne lasciamo un po' per domani... freddo, così impara a farsi i "metodi" degli altri!!
Buonanotte anche a te.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2007)

fede ha detto:


> Grazie Marì, tu sì che sei gentile.
> A lui ne lasciamo un po' per domani... freddo, così impara a farsi i "metodi" degli altri!!
> Buonanotte anche a te.


Ciao Fede, sogni d'oro.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> troppo caffè stasera!!!


[SIZE=-1] “*A me*, *me piace*”  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  [/SIZE]


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

*spesso*

Colui che predica la morale ....limita di solito le sue funzioni a quelle d'un trombettiere di reggimento, che dopo aver sonata la carica e fatto molto rumore, si crede dispensato di pagare di persona.


----------



## Old marianna75 (6 Ottobre 2007)

forse ho scritto troppo d'istinto e sono stata da alcuni giudicata troppo frettolosamente!! Sono consapevole di essere in errore ma vi assicuro che si tratta di amore, un amore che in 15 anni è stato latente senza che nessuno di noi due se ne rendesse conto e che poi all'improvviso ha smesso di nscondersi a noi stessi per venire fuori e farci amare!! Loro si stanno separando ma io negli ultimi giorni l'ho convinto a tornare a casa per tentare una convivenza quantomeno per i filgi!! per quel che riguarda la moglie io la considero una persona speciale, è una brava ragazza e il mio tormento è legato proprio a cio', lei non dubiterebbe mai di me ed è per questo che io non voglio che la nostra storia venga mai fuori, ma da egoista vorrei che continuasse perchè non riesco a rinunciare a lui!!
E' tanto orribile amare un uomo che non si puo' avere completamente e desiderare di averlo almeno part-time lasciandolo vivere con i suoi figli?? lasciandolo accanto ad una donna che non ama pur di non dare a lei un dolore immenso?? Consideratela pure immaturità e non avere le PALLE come mi dice anche lui ma io lo amo e vorrei solo che lui accettasse di vivere questo amore in segreto!!
Grazie a chi mi ha appoggiato e confortato ma anche a chi mi ha accusata: a volte se non si conoscono le persone è normale giudicare!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> forse ho scritto troppo d'istinto e sono stata da alcuni giudicata troppo frettolosamente!! Sono consapevole di essere in errore ma vi assicuro che si tratta di amore, un amore che in 15 anni è stato latente senza che nessuno di noi due se ne rendesse conto e che poi all'improvviso ha smesso di nscondersi a noi stessi per venire fuori e farci amare!! Loro si stanno separando ma io negli ultimi giorni l'ho convinto a tornare a casa per tentare una convivenza quantomeno per i filgi!! per quel che riguarda la moglie io la considero una persona speciale, è una brava ragazza e il mio tormento è legato proprio a cio', lei non dubiterebbe mai di me ed è per questo che io non voglio che la nostra storia venga mai fuori, ma da egoista vorrei che continuasse perchè non riesco a rinunciare a lui!!
> E' tanto orribile amare un uomo che non si puo' avere completamente e desiderare di averlo almeno part-time lasciandolo vivere con i suoi figli?? lasciandolo accanto ad una donna che non ama pur di non dare a lei un dolore immenso?? Consideratela pure immaturità e non avere le PALLE come mi dice anche lui ma io lo amo e vorrei solo che lui accettasse di vivere questo amore in segreto!!
> Grazie a chi mi ha appoggiato e confortato ma anche a chi mi ha accusata: a volte se non si conoscono le persone è normale giudicare!!


 

per me sei una rovina famiglie scusa se te lo dico, hai pochi scrupoli e quelli che ti crei sono fasulli, perchè se te importasse della moglie di lui (altro bel soggetto), allora non ti saresti buttata in questa avventura e magari avresti consciuto una persona libera, perchè non site capaci di avere relazioni con persone libere ???


----------



## Old marianna75 (6 Ottobre 2007)

L'amore non si comanda, non si decide mica di chi vuoi innamorarti?? ma forse chi non ha mai amato non lo puo' capire!!!


----------



## Old fay (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Ciao*

Ciao cara, quanti anni avete? Tu sei del 75 immagino, lui? Ho letto di corsa ma leggo tra le righe che comunque il tuo matrimonio finirà...se non con lui...comunque finirà. Cavolate chi ti dice che sei una rovina famiglie, queste cose accadono, non avreste dovuto cominciare, certo, ma ormai il dado è tratto, o quasi. Siate sinceri, Questo è l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti/vi.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> L'amore non si comanda, non si decide mica di chi vuoi innamorarti?? ma forse chi non ha mai amato non lo puo' capire!!!


 
perchè uno che tradisce sa cosa è l'amore???io dico di no


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ciao cara, quanti anni avete? Tu sei del 75 immagino, lui? Ho letto di corsa ma leggo tra le righe che comunque il tuo matrimonio finirà...se non con lui...comunque finirà. Cavolate chi ti dice che sei una rovina famiglie, queste cose accadono, non avreste dovuto cominciare, certo, ma ormai il dado è tratto, o quasi. Siate sinceri, Questo è l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti/vi.


ù
 perchè allora stare con qualcuno, sposarsi, fidanzarsi  SE SI DA PER SCONTATO CHE TANTO PRIMA O POI CAPITA IL TRADIMENTO???


----------



## Old marianna75 (6 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ciao cara, quanti anni avete? Tu sei del 75 immagino, lui? Ho letto di corsa ma leggo tra le righe che comunque il tuo matrimonio finirà...se non con lui...comunque finirà. Cavolate chi ti dice che sei una rovina famiglie, queste cose accadono, non avreste dovuto cominciare, certo, ma ormai il dado è tratto, o quasi. Siate sinceri, Questo è l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti/vi.


 
Grazie cara!! lui ha 40 anni, e il mio matrimonio ormai è una farsa, io per mio marito provo affetto, è il padre dei miei figli, ma non c'è attrazzione e amore ormai da tempo, indipendentemente da lui!! certo se non avessi provato un sentimento cosi' forte per un altro il mio matrimonio sarebbe andato avanti per convenzione, per i figli, per i genitori e forse anche per egoismo perchè ormai mi ero abituata al suo "brutto" carattere, ai suoi bruschi cambi d'umore, a qualche schiaffo e anche alla nostra diversità sociale che già conoscevo quando ci siamo sposati ma che oggi è diventata enorme.. Per tutti però vale la pena tenersi un marito  "stupido" diciamo cosi', piuttosto che buttare all'aria la famiglia.. intanto oggi vado in terapia..spero che mi aiuti!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> Grazie cara!! lui ha 40 anni, e il mio matrimonio ormai è una farsa, io per mio marito provo affetto, è il padre dei miei figli, ma non c'è attrazzione e amore ormai da tempo, indipendentemente da lui!! certo se non avessi provato un sentimento cosi' forte per un altro il mio matrimonio sarebbe andato avanti per convenzione, per i figli, per i genitori e forse anche per egoismo perchè ormai mi ero abituata al suo "brutto" carattere, ai suoi bruschi cambi d'umore, a qualche schiaffo e anche alla nostra diversità sociale che già conoscevo quando ci siamo sposati ma che oggi è diventata enorme.. Per tutti però vale la pena tenersi un marito "stupido" diciamo cosi', piuttosto che buttare all'aria la famiglia.. intanto oggi vado in terapia..spero che mi aiuti!!


 
ma perchè l'hai sposato allora??? 
se vai in terapia significa che non sei felice purtroppo, e questo mi dispiace, chi è causa dei suoi mal pianga se stesso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2007)

*eh sì*



marianna75 ha detto:


> Grazie cara!! lui ha 40 anni, e il mio matrimonio ormai è una farsa, io per mio marito provo affetto, è il padre dei miei figli, ma non c'è attrazzione e amore ormai da tempo, indipendentemente da lui!! certo se non avessi provato un sentimento cosi' forte per un altro il mio matrimonio sarebbe andato avanti per convenzione, per i figli, per i genitori e forse anche per egoismo perchè ormai mi ero abituata al suo "brutto" carattere, ai suoi bruschi cambi d'umore, a qualche schiaffo e anche alla nostra diversità sociale che già conoscevo quando ci siamo sposati ma che oggi è diventata enorme.. Per tutti però vale la pena tenersi un marito "stupido" diciamo cosi', piuttosto che buttare all'aria la famiglia.. intanto oggi vado in terapia*..spero che mi aiuti*!!


Spero anch'io.
Il tuo post è estremamente irritante e questo spiega risposte brusche e provocatorie.
La mia prima reazione è stata  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...
...poi ho pensato che proprio, contrariamente a quel che credi, sei proprio amorale. Nel senso che utilizzi le parole senza renterti conto del valore morale che hanno i termini, amore, amicizia, voler bene, figli perché non comprendi le conseguenze delle tue (vostre) azioni che credi di poter controllare usando parole che non sono in rapporto con i comportamenti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per cui ora penso


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> forse ho scritto troppo d'istinto e sono stata da alcuni giudicata troppo frettolosamente!! Sono consapevole di essere in errore ma vi assicuro che si tratta di amore, un amore che in 15 anni è stato latente senza che nessuno di noi due se ne rendesse conto e che poi all'improvviso ha smesso di nscondersi a noi stessi per venire fuori e farci amare!! Loro si stanno separando ma io negli ultimi giorni l'ho convinto a tornare a casa per tentare una convivenza quantomeno per i filgi!! per quel che riguarda la moglie io la considero una persona speciale, è una brava ragazza e il mio tormento è legato proprio a cio', lei non dubiterebbe mai di me ed è per questo che io non voglio che la nostra storia venga mai fuori, ma *da egoista* vorrei che continuasse perchè non riesco a rinunciare a lui!!
> E' tanto orribile amare un uomo che non si puo' avere completamente e desiderare di averlo almeno part-time lasciandolo vivere con i suoi figli?? lasciandolo accanto ad una donna che non ama pur di non dare a lei un dolore immenso?? Consideratela pure immaturità e non avere le PALLE come mi dice anche lui ma io lo amo e vorrei solo che lui accettasse di vivere questo amore in segreto!!
> Grazie a chi mi ha appoggiato e confortato ma anche a chi mi ha accusata: a volte se non si conoscono le persone è normale giudicare!!


Mi par di capire che i tuoi figli non siano più piccolissimi...e quindi in grado di capire che se fra papà e mamma ci son problemi, se non si amano più, non per questo verrà meno l'amore per loro da parte di entrambi singolarmente.

Mi pare che tu tenga di più alle convenzioni "sociali" (genitori tuoi compresi) che a questo grande amore (che se fosse così grande...avrebbe la possibilità di esser vissuto alla luce del sole, visto che LUI, il bambinone, le sue scelte le ha fatte!).

Mi sa che i tuoi figli, come i suoi, così come il non voler far male alla moglie/ "amica"  siano falsi alibi che ti stai dando per non scegliere, ma spesso ricorda che non sempre si può tenere tutto sotto controllo, che spesso il destino mischia le carte per noi, anche se non lo vogliamo!

Cosa succederebbe allora? Cosa ne sarebbe del grande amore? E della tua famiglia e dell'immagine a cui pare tu tenga tanto? 
Non si può stare in mezzo al guado indefinitivamente!


----------



## Old marianna75 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi par di capire che i tuoi figli non siano più piccolissimi...e quindi in grado di capire che se fra papà e mamma ci son problemi, se non si amano più, non per questo verrà meno l'amore per loro da parte di entrambi singolarmente.
> 
> Mi pare che tu tenga di più alle convenzioni "sociali" (genitori tuoi compresi) che a questo grande amore (che se fosse così grande...avrebbe la possibilità di esser vissuto alla luce del sole, visto che LUI, il bambinone, le sue scelte le ha fatte!).
> 
> ...


hai colto nel segno!! io non riesco a scegliere perchè ho paura di ferire troppe persone e di non reggere al senso di colpa!! ho paura che questo grande amore cadrebbe sotto i colpi dei rimorsi per la sofferenza provocata.. i miei genitori sanno solo che tra noi c'è stato uno scambio di mail confidenziali e faccio loro schifo.. praticamente mi parlano solo per necessità e mia madre appena puo' mi sputa addosso il suo senso di schifo per il semplice "pensiero", come dice lei.. io non reggo i loro sguardi, mio padre mi ha sempre stimata come donna e come professionista, ora prova disistima e io nonr iesco a perdonarmelo ma lo amo troppo... ora siamo lontanoi per un po' per scelta, per capire cosa è meglio fare ma io sto male a non sentirlo.. mi dispiace che si dica che sono amorale, io capisco il significato delle parole che uso ma capisco anche che ho vissuto sempre cercando di far piacere agli altri e solo in  questa storia ho dato un po' di spazio ai miei desideri..


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> hai colto nel segno!! io non riesco a scegliere perchè ho paura di ferire troppe persone e di non reggere al senso di colpa!! ho paura che questo grande amore cadrebbe sotto i colpi dei rimorsi per la sofferenza provocata.. i miei genitori sanno solo che tra noi c'è stato uno scambio di mail confidenziali e faccio loro schifo.. praticamente mi parlano solo per necessità e mia madre appena puo' mi sputa addosso il suo senso di schifo per il semplice "pensiero", come dice lei.. *io non reggo i loro sguardi, mio padre mi ha sempre stimata come donna e come professionista, ora prova disistima e io nonr iesco a perdonarmelo ma lo amo troppo..*. ora siamo lontanoi per un po' per scelta, per capire cosa è meglio fare ma io sto male a non sentirlo.. mi dispiace che si dica che sono amorale, io capisco il significato delle parole che uso ma capisco anche che ho vissuto sempre cercando di far piacere agli altri e solo in questa storia ho dato un po' di spazio ai miei desideri..


Non curarti, qui come nella vita, dei giudizi altrui... guarda più a te stessa, a quello che ti farebbe star bene... 

E' questa storia, questo amore? Allora vivilo!

Affronta i tuoi, fatti riconoscere come donna adulta, che ha il coraggio delle sue scelte, che non per forza devono essere quelle della brava bambina che ancora loro ti considerano...

Lo so, ci son passato, è difficile dar un dolore ai propri genitori, ma a un certo punto...o loro o noi!

Vivi per te stessa, non per gli altri! (che non significa fregarsene dei loro sentimenti..)
Gli altri accetteranno le tue scelte solo se capiranno che è della TUA vita che si sta parlando e non della loro, e che quello che fai, che scegli, è giusto per te, che tu non puoi caricarti indefinitivamente di una sofferenza solo per non far soffrire loro...


----------



## Old marianna75 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non curarti, qui come nella vita, dei giudizi altrui... guarda più a te stessa, a quello che ti farebbe star bene...
> 
> E' questa storia, questo amore? Allora vivilo!
> 
> ...


Grazie..è proprio per trovare questa forza che vado in terapia!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2007)

*?!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non curarti, qui come nella vita, dei giudizi altrui... *guarda più a te stessa, a quello che ti farebbe star bene... *
> 
> E' questa storia, questo amore? Allora vivilo!
> 
> ...


A me sembra che sia l'unica cosa che faccia!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Perché?*



marianna75 ha detto:


> hai colto nel segno!! io non riesco a scegliere perchè ho paura di ferire troppe persone e di non reggere al senso di colpa!! ho paura che questo grande amore cadrebbe sotto i colpi dei rimorsi per la sofferenza provocata.. i miei genitori sanno solo che tra noi c'è stato uno scambio di mail confidenziali e faccio loro schifo.. praticamente mi parlano solo per necessità e mia madre appena puo' mi sputa addosso il suo senso di schifo per il semplice "pensiero", come dice lei.. io non reggo i loro sguardi, mio padre mi ha sempre stimata come donna e come professionista, ora prova disistima e io nonr iesco a perdonarmelo ma lo amo troppo... ora siamo lontani per un po' per scelta, per capire cosa è meglio fare ma io sto male a non sentirlo.. mi dispiace che si dica che sono amorale, io capisco il significato delle parole che uso ma capisco anche che ho vissuto sempre cercando di far piacere agli altri e solo in questa storia ho dato un po' di spazio ai miei desideri..


Te lo dico io perché sei in mezzo al guado?
Perché "seguire il tuo cuore" significherebbe (a parte far male atroce a troppe persone...cosa che non ti tocca più di tanto se non per le conseguenze su di te!) una separazione, dire le tue ragioni e sentire quelle di tuo marito, trovare una casa con cui vivere con lui (potrebbe essere l'attuale?) con i tuo figli che vedrebbero venire a letto con te e incrocerebbero in bagno al mattino in mutande un uomo che è uscito dal letto della mamma che non è il padre e che hanno conosciuto per anni nelle vesti di amico e marito di un'amica della mamma (e naturalmente non sapresti spiegarglielo).
Allora sarebbe meglio che tu stessi sola per un po' con i figli o che lasciassi i figli col padre (potrebbe anche essere una decisione del giudice...lo accetteresti?).
Anche lui dovrebbe vivere solo.
Naturalmente dovresti vedere il tuo lato economico e ...il suo e con 4 figli e moglie da mantenere qualche problema lo avrà. A meno che non sia veramente molto più che benestante, il doppio menage comporterebbe una riduzione del tenore di vita di tutti notevole.
Naturalmente anche lui dovrebbe spiegare ai figli quel che è successo.
E poi ..dovreste gestirvi la frequentazione dei rispettivi figli che forse saranno poco comprensivi.
Ecco perché hai tanti dubbi di viverti il "grande amore" e perché ti feriscono i giudizi sul tuo comportamento perché, *se smetti di raccontartela*, sono giudizi che dai tu stessa su di te.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Beh il mio è un giudizio basato sulla mia opinione al meno della ipocrisia.
> 
> La nostra mogliettina deve ripulire l'idea che il suo tradimento
> sia diverso dagli altri.
> Trattasi di scopare fra due persone che scopare non potrebbero per convenzione, convinizione, consacrazione e quant'altro vuoi mettere dentro nel perbenismo di un pensiero comune. Se supera questo fatto (*e Verena esprime ottimamente perchè questo fatto va superato)* e rivede la sua storia sotto una altra ottica avrà modo di valutare se continuare o meno.


Grazie, vita vissuta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Secondo me il problema è che solo i pazzi o le persone in malafede credono al grande amore che non puo' concretizzarsi.

Ci sono infiniti motivi - tutti validi - per non concretizzare una nuova unione tra due adulteri (dal cane - alla madre novantenne - all'abbonamento su sky, passando per figli, soldi, case, amici in comune, etc. etc.).

Pero' per favore non contiamoci cucche.

Se si decide che no, la propria vita non la si stravolge, allora please comportarsi di conseguenza. Smettere di tormentare partner, figli e familiari con penosi comportamenti di chi sta con un piede dentro e uno fuori (e Amarax e Anna A credo ne sappiano qualcosa...).

Piuttosto si tromba tra amanti una volta ogni tot in SEGRETO RIGOROSO, e ciascuno a casa sua si dedica alla propria famiglia per intero e senza pelosi ricatti "Sto con te per dovere ma amo lei/lui".

Se si vuole espiare, ci sono infiniti modi per farlo senza addossare il peso della propria colpa sull'incolpevole partner 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Non dico sia etico, ma piu' etico e responsabile che far disastri con noncuranza, e piu' rispettoso di tutte le parti in gioco, se stessi in primis, senz'altro.

Se non si ha lo stomaco per la trombata extra occasionale non ammantata di grande amore, è un ottima occasione per chiudere dignitosamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

*OT la terapia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo Melissa...temo che questa scelta non l'affronterai nel breve periodo.*ma ti farà bene non affrontarla da sola ma con un professionista. *
> 
> micio


 

la terapia puo' essere sicuramente d'aiuto...ma da soli, no, eh?
Non si puo' "crescere" nel dolore da soli? Perché no?

La terapia non "aggiusta" le persona, forse (sono scettica, lo ammetto) è un valido aiuto, ma se uno certi percorsi non ha voglia di farseli da solo, non se li fa...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> E' tanto orribile amare un uomo che non si puo' avere completamente e desiderare di averlo almeno part-time *lasciandolo vivere con i suoi figli*??


 
Sei una benefattrice dell'amore 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Senza offesa, eh, Marianna, io penso che l'amore vero sia un'altra cosa, sia desiderare di condividere TUTTO con un uomo, le difficoltà, le asprezze, i dolori e le gioie della vita, non solo il suo bel corpo o il suo fascino virile.

Io penso che per me amare significa davvero dedicare la mia vita alle persone che amo. Le mie energie, psichiche, mentali, emotive, lavorative.

Io ci sono stata nella tua situazione, ma per me nel momento in cui si è deciso che non c'era un futuro insieme, l'amore è finito.

Ho riversato tutto sulla mia famiglia, e non ho mai pensato di "usare" il mio ex solo per il suo corpo e il suo fascino su di me. Gli vorro' sempre bene, ma l'amore per me è finito, rispetto la sua vita, ma esigo rispetto per la mia.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> *Per tutti però vale la pena tenersi un marito "stupido" diciamo cosi', piuttosto che buttare all'aria la famiglia*.. intanto oggi vado in terapia..spero che mi aiuti!!


 Parla per te 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Già il tuo amante "Bambinone" non mi pare della stessa idea....

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

*marianna e leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> per me sei una rovina famiglie scusa se te lo dico, hai pochi scrupoli e quelli che ti crei sono fasulli, perchè se te importasse della moglie di lui (altro bel soggetto), allora non ti saresti buttata in questa avventura e magari avresti consciuto una persona libera, perchè non site capaci di avere relazioni con persone libere ???


 
Leone, guarda che se si crede nella famiglia, nel nucleo, nella responsabilità che comporta l'impegno, il mazzo che bisogna farsi tutti i giorni per reinventarsi con se stessi e nel rapporto a due, il terzo elemento estraneo,in questo caso Marianna, NON CENTRA proprio nulla, è semmai solo il pretesto, il sintomo della relazione che è mancante , incapace di svilupparsi.

Al posto di marianna lui avrebbe potuto tradire con qualsiasi altra cosa le aspettive dell'alltra e quindi la relazione e questo vale anche per la di lui moglie ( l'amica per interderci )

Marianna non ha scelto lui perchè* impegnato,* è capitato lui perchè la sua relazione è ammalata.E'_ capitato_ perchè la sua relazione era mancante di un qualcosa che crede di avere riempito attraverso di lui.

Quello che a a mio parere considero immaturo profondamente è l'atteggiamento che ha ( che non è un giudizio Marianna ma una osservazione sul tuo  atteggiamento leggendoti ) Invita lui a riprovarci con la moglie ritornando insieme, invita se stessa a farlo a sua volta, ma comunque vuole mantenere *in segreto* la malattia di entrambi le relazioni.

Marianna, ipotizzando che a questo punto tu andassi a virverti il resto della tua vita con lui..lo sai che accadrebbe? che dopo qualche anno ti ritroveresti d accapo a 12, perchè i nodi che t impediscono di capire le falle del tuo matrimonio e di te stessa in questo atteggiamento che tradisce e i tuoi valori di amicizia come* tutto* il resto...te li ritrovesti tali e quali dopo poco tempo.

saluti.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Confermo Persa*

...Marianna, non prenderla come una critica, ma appari di un un'immaturità personale devastante.

Non sei nemmeno all'inizio di un lunghissimo cammino che ti porterebbe a comprendere tutte le implicazioni delle tue azioni.

Io penso i tuoi problemi siano piu' interiori, nel tuo seguire da sempre una traccia segnata da altri senza ribellarti, che relativi alla storia in sé.

Credo anche le vostre strade siano segnate, lui era la COMODA (tutto in famiglia) evasione - formato - casalinga, o ti trombavi lui, o l'impiegato in ufficio, ma mi sa era tutto piu' difficile.

Lui invece, malgrado i quattro figli (che non sono noccioline, caspita...un uomo non dovrebbe fare quattro figli con una donna per poi "cambiare" idea...) è - mi sembra - su un percorso piu' personale e interiorizzato.

Io penso in fondo in fondo tu sai che hai la ribellione prèt - à - porter e non vuoi perderla. Anche perché se sfasciassi tutto per lui, chi ti garantische che tra qualche anno non ti ricapita?

Questo giocattolino pero' mi sa che lo stai perdendo...a te la scelta, ora, crescere come persona o continuare (con il prossimo amante).

Bacio!


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Leone, guarda che se si crede nella famiglia, nel nucleo, nella responsabilità che comporta l'impegno, il mazzo che bisogna farsi tutti i giorni per reinventarsi con se stessi e nel rapporto a due, il terzo elemento estraneo,in questo caso Marianna, NON CENTRA proprio nulla, è semmai solo il pretesto, il sintomo della relazione che è mancante , incapace di svilupparsi.
> 
> Al posto di marianna lui avrebbe potuto tradire con qualsiasi altra cosa le aspettive dell'alltra e quindi la relazione e questo vale anche per la di lui moglie ( l'amica per interderci )
> 
> ...




chi crede nela familgia secondo me non tardisce, perchè risolve  e si migliora tutto al suo interno (rapporto di fiducia) e non si va all'esterno in cerca di cose mancanti  buttandosi nelle braccia di qualcuno. questa è solo incapacità di individuare e risolvere i  problemi con la persona con cui si condivide la vita. e come vedi i porblemi di una perona che tardisce non si risolvono mai, anzi peggiorano sino alla totale solitudine (ed aridità di sentimenti)


----------



## Ritozza vostra nolog (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Mah*



marianna75 ha detto:


> forse ho scritto troppo d'istinto e sono stata da alcuni giudicata troppo frettolosamente!! Sono consapevole di essere in errore ma vi assicuro che si tratta di amore, un amore che in 15 anni è stato latente senza che nessuno di noi due se ne rendesse conto e che poi all'improvviso ha smesso di nscondersi a noi stessi per venire fuori e farci amare!! Loro si stanno separando ma io negli ultimi giorni l'ho convinto a tornare a casa per tentare una convivenza quantomeno per i filgi!! per quel che riguarda la moglie io la considero una persona speciale, è una brava ragazza e il mio tormento è legato proprio a cio', lei non dubiterebbe mai di me ed è per questo che io non voglio che la nostra storia venga mai fuori, ma da egoista vorrei che continuasse perchè non riesco a rinunciare a lui!!
> E' tanto orribile amare un uomo che non si puo' avere completamente e desiderare di averlo almeno part-time lasciandolo vivere con i suoi figli?? lasciandolo accanto ad una donna che non ama pur di non dare a lei un dolore immenso?? Consideratela pure immaturità e non avere le PALLE come mi dice anche lui ma io lo amo e vorrei solo che lui accettasse di vivere questo amore in segreto!!
> Grazie a chi mi ha appoggiato e confortato ma anche a chi mi ha accusata: a volte se non si conoscono le persone è normale giudicare!!


Ma io tutto questo amore non lo vedo. 
Non solo non vuoi modificare il tuo status di moglie anche di fronte alla sua disponibilità a costruire un futuro con te. Addirittura cerchi di entrare nelle dinamiche di questa (ex?) coppia spingendo lui a tornare sui suoi passi una volta tanto che qualcuno ha il coraggio delle proprie azionie di non rimanere in un matrimonio ipocrita. 
Tu hai solo una gran paura di essere scoperta e perdere il "rispetto" di chi ti circonda. Mah!


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> forse ho scritto troppo d'istinto e sono stata da alcuni giudicata troppo frettolosamente!! Sono consapevole di essere in errore ma vi assicuro che si tratta di amore, un amore che in 15 anni è stato latente senza che nessuno di noi due se ne rendesse conto e che poi all'improvviso ha smesso di nscondersi a noi stessi per venire fuori e farci amare!! Loro si stanno separando ma io negli ultimi giorni l'ho convinto a tornare a casa per tentare una convivenza quantomeno per i filgi!! per quel che riguarda la moglie io la considero una persona speciale, è una brava ragazza e il mio tormento è legato proprio a cio', lei non dubiterebbe mai di me ed è per questo che io non voglio che la nostra storia venga mai fuori, ma da egoista vorrei che continuasse perchè non riesco a rinunciare a lui!!
> E' tanto orribile amare un uomo che non si puo' avere completamente e desiderare di averlo almeno part-time lasciandolo vivere con i suoi figli?? lasciandolo accanto ad una donna che non ama pur di non dare a lei un dolore immenso?? Consideratela pure immaturità e non avere le PALLE come mi dice anche lui ma io lo amo e vorrei solo che lui accettasse di vivere questo amore in segreto!!
> Grazie a chi mi ha appoggiato e confortato ma anche a chi mi ha accusata: a volte se non si conoscono le persone è normale giudicare!!


 
Lasciali parlare e scrivere ... questi qui sopra dico. Loro sono immuni e lontani dagli errori.
A parte questa precisazione ti dico che no non è orribile quello che hai fatto perchè non lo hai cercato, da quello che ho capito, con malafede ma è stato un normale percorso di vita. E' stato l'epilogo di anni di vita passata insieme (con le famiglie, l'amica, i figli). Può capitare di innamorarsi (e meno male aggiungerei). Comunque quello che farete dipende da voi due singolarmente. Nessuno di voi 2 dovrebbe prevaricare l'altro. Se tu non vuoi lasciare la tua famiglia non ha senso da parte sua insistere. Se lui non vuole fare l'amante non ha senso da parte tua insistere. Se qualcuno di voi due insistesse e uno o l'altro cedesse poi dovreste rimarginare le ferite anche del vostro rapporto extraconiugale.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> per me sei una rovina famiglie scusa se te lo dico, hai pochi scrupoli e quelli che ti crei sono fasulli, perchè se te importasse della moglie di lui (altro bel soggetto), allora non ti saresti buttata in questa avventura e magari avresti consciuto una persona libera, perchè non site capaci di avere relazioni con persone libere ???


 
sei una persona arida, acida ... che non sa cosa è l'amore


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma perchè l'hai sposato allora???
> se vai in terapia significa che non sei felice purtroppo, e questo mi dispiace, chi è causa dei suoi mal pianga se stesso


 
tu ne hai di corna vero?


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lasciali parlare e scrivere ... questi qui sopra dico. Loro *sono immuni e lontani dagli errori*.


 
seee come no 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Si sbaglia, si sbaglia.

Ma si impara anche dai propri sbagli!


----------



## fede (6 Ottobre 2007)

Senti, Marianna, se non si è onesti con se stessi, non lo si può essere nemmeno con gli altri.
Come scrive Persa/Ritrovata, usi termini che stridono con il tuo comportamento e lo fai con troppa leggerezza. Sì, ho trovato irritanti le tue parole, prima ancora mi hanno lasciata incredula.

Penso che dovresti cominciare a guardarti in faccia e a chiamare le cose con il loro nome.
Il tuo problema non è evitare di ferire gli altri, come pensi e vuoi farci pensare, ma mantenere intatta l'immagine che gli altri hanno di te...la tua amica che "si fida di te", i tuoi genitori che "ti stimano" ecc...
Non vuoi ferire te stessa, non vuoi perdere questo scudo protettivo perchè se ti scoprissi nuda dall'approvazione degli altri non ti riconosceresti, cadresti in mille pezzi. 
E non vuoi perdere nemmeno lui, al quale proponi un ruolo di comparsa... sì certo, gli dici e ci dici che è il protagonista, ma intanto ti accerti che stia e che resti dietro le quinte. 
Una scelta, Marianna, implica una rinuncia... e tu non vuoi rinunciare a nulla!! 
Perchè non hai carattere o perchè in fondo sai che il tuo è solo un gioco?


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Grazie, vita vissuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Questo mi sembra un ragionamento di senso compiuto. Brava!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra un ragionamento di senso compiuto. Brava!


 
grazie!

bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

*leo e ...*



			
				leone73;108043[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]chi crede nela familgia secondo me non tardisce, perchè risolve e si migliora tutto al suo interno (rapporto di fiducia) e non si va all'esterno[/b] in cerca di cose mancanti buttandosi nelle braccia di qualcuno. questa è solo incapacità di individuare e risolvere i problemi con la persona con cui si condivide la vita. e come vedi i porblemi di una perona che tardisce non si risolvono mai, anzi peggiorano sino alla totale solitudine (ed aridità di sentimenti)


appunto leone, ma credi che queste affrmazioni di questa ragazza siano* reali pur formulandole in buona fede?*

*Essere adulti significa comprendere il confine tra la balla con sè stessi e la realtà oggettiva...tant'è che la bugia reiterata la sta mandando in "tilt" e consapevolmete vuole affrontare la cosa attraverso un aiuto esterno. E' questo è già un ottimo segnale per se stessa.*

*Se una donna ha il coraggio di dare il nome amicizia al SUO atteggiamento verso la di lui compagna, e lo ripete, e lo rafforza in tutte queste pagine offendendo il valore "amicizia" nelle fondamentali..come credi che sia capace di parlare di AMORE per la famiglia?*

*Io l'ho escluso, quindi non sto nemmeno ad entrare nel merito.*

*mi sono spiegata meglioLeone?*


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> seee come no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero! Però con chi sbaglia si è, di norma, comprensivi soprattutto se anche noi abbiamo commesso lo stesso errore. Sai le prospettive cambiano se le viviamo da dentro o le guardiamo da fuori. Se ci sforzassimo di guardarle da dentro, essendo empatici, sicuramente eviteremo la causticità nei commenti.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

*fede*



> fede ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Senti, Marianna, se non si è onesti con se stessi, non lo si può essere nemmeno con gli altri.
> ...


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sei una persona arida, acida ... che non sa cosa è l'amore


no dire cazzate!!!  aridità acidità, cattiveria, vigliaccheria appartengono a soggetti come te, quello che intendi tu per amore, in realtà non lo è, è solo becero menefreghismo!!!!!
soli site e soli retsterete coi vostro problemi


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tu ne hai di corna vero?


purtroppo si, la mia ex lo ha fatto pechè è una merda che appartiene alla tua catergoria di vigliacchi senza cuore ed un po malati di sesso


----------



## Ritozza vostra (6 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> L'amore non si comanda, non si decide mica di chi vuoi innamorarti?? ma forse chi non ha mai amato non lo puo' capire!!!



E' vero, ma credo anche che ci si metta nella condizione di innamorarsi...
Credo che l'amore sia un'escalation.
Credo che ci si innamori perchè si è "pronti" a farlo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2007)

*???*



marianna75 ha detto:


> *L'amore non si comanda*, *non si decide mica di chi vuoi innamorarti?? ma forse chi non ha mai amato non lo puo' capire!*!!


Come si può dire una cosa del genere?


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> purtroppo si, la mia ex lo ha fatto pechè è una merda che appartiene alla tua catergoria di vigliacchi senza cuore ed un po malati di sesso


Ecco allora dovresti andare dallo psicologo così le tue frustrazioni le riversi su qualcun altro e non su una persona che scrive perchè ha un problema. Le tue corna non devono offuscare il ragionamento. Ad esempio hai mai pensato che la tua ex lo ha fatto proprio perchè eri tu? Voglio dire ... col tuo modo di fare, di agire, di comportarti e di trattarla? Magari se tu avessi agito diversamente ora lei sarebbe ancora con te.
Non dare agli altri le colpe che hai tu.
Ah ... io non sono malato di sesso. Non lo pratico da un anno circa.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come si può dire una cosa del genere?


 
Si può dire perchè vera! Se pianifichi anche di chi devi innamorarti ..... addio.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

*vere*



> Verena67 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > la terapia puo' essere sicuramente d'aiuto...ma da soli, no, eh?
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come si può dire una cosa del genere?


 
lo si dice quando non si è in grado di com-prendere


irrita lo so, e non poco.

perchè non è una persona adolescente...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Si può dire perchè vera! Se pianifichi anche di chi devi innamorarti ..... addio.


 






 !

perchè addio..


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ecco allora dovresti andare dallo psicologo così le tue frustrazioni le riversi su qualcun altro e non su una persona che scrive perchè ha un problema. Le tue corna non devono offuscare il ragionamento. Ad esempio hai mai pensato che la tua ex lo ha fatto proprio perchè eri tu? Voglio dire ... col tuo modo di fare, di agire, di comportarti e di trattarla? Magari se tu avessi agito diversamente ora lei sarebbe ancora con te.
> Non dare agli altri le colpe che hai tu.
> Ah ... io non sono malato di sesso. Non lo pratico da un anno circa.


questo non lo sai, perchè a quelli come te piace sparare sentenze senza conoscere nulla, se avesia guito diversmante: PRIMO MI AVRBBE TRADITO LO STESSO, SEWCO DO L'AVREI DOVUTA USARE COME UN OGGETTO E FOTTERMENE DI LEI.

i problemi  di una coppia NON GIUSTIFICANO UN TRADIMENTO,,, ognuno ha le sue colpe e responabilitàIO LE MIE LEI LE SUE, S ESMETTETA UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE DI GIUSTIFICARE UNA MERDA CHE TRADISCE DICEBNDO CHE LE COLPE SONO SEMRPE DEL TRADITO, CHIARO!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> questo non lo sai, perchè a quelli come te piace sparare sentenze senza conoscere nulla, se avesia guito diversmante: PRIMO MI AVRBBE TRADITO LO STESSO, SEWCO DO L'AVREI DOVUTA USARE COME UN OGGETTO E FOTTERMENE DI LEI.
> 
> i problemi di una coppia NON GIUSTIFICANO UN TRADIMENTO,,, ognuno ha le sue colpe e responabilitàIO LE MIE LEI LE SUE, S ESMETTETA UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE DI GIUSTIFICARE UNA MERDA CHE TRADISCE DICEBNDO CHE LE COLPE SONO SEMRPE DEL TRADITO, CHIARO!!!


No veramente non è chiaro perchè non si capisce ciò che hai scritto. Comunque se a lei va di essere usata e scopata e tu non lo facevi ... ha fatto bene ad andare da chi lo fa.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> !
> 
> perchè addio..


Addio come modo di dire! Se pianifichi di chi ti devi innamorare come di cosa devi mangiare per cena ... Siamo proprio messi maluccio.
O no?!?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Addio come modo di dire! Se pianifichi di chi ti devi innamorare come di cosa devi mangiare per cena ... Siamo proprio messi maluccio.
> O no?!?


Oh si!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> No veramente non è chiaro perchè non si capisce ciò che hai scritto. Comunque se a lei va di essere usata e scopata e tu non lo facevi ... ha fatto bene ad andare da chi lo fa.


tu banalizzi i rapporti secondo il tuo modo di vedere le cose, STILE MENTECATTO.
 QUESTA SARA' LA SUA FINE CHE BELLO! E QUANDO LUI SI ROMPERA' LE BALLE CHE SUCCEDERA' SI CERCHERA' UN ALTRO ANIMALE!!!! E VIA IN ETERNO??
contenta lei!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> tu banalizzi i rapporti secondo il tuo modo di vedere le cose, STILE MENTECATTO.
> QUESTA SARA' LA SUA FINE CHE BELLO! E QUANDO LUI SI ROMPERA' LE BALLE CHE SUCCEDERA' SI CERCHERA' UN ALTRO ANIMALE!!!! E VIA IN ETERNO??
> contenta lei!!


Ecco bravo! Hai scritto l'unica cosa sensata dopo questo spreco di byte: CONTENTA LEI!
Signori ecco un uomo nuovo, completamente rigenerato. Leone ha finalmente capito che "contenta lei" il resto non conta.

p.s: Ah una annotazione: non dire a me mentecatto.


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ecco bravo! Hai scritto l'unica cosa sensata dopo questo spreco di byte: CONTENTA LEI!
> Signori ecco un uomo nuovo, completamente rigenerato. Leone ha finalmente capito che "contenta lei" il resto non conta.
> 
> p.s: Ah una annotazione: non dire a me mentecatto.


lei sarà contenta sino ad un certo punto caro mio!! 
ti riopeto che tu non conosci i fatti che riguardano la mia storia e RAGIONI PER BANALI LUOGHI COMUNI

IL RESTO NON CONTA PER TE,  ti ripeto che tu riconduci un rapporto al SOLO sesso, quindi figurati cosa cazzo ne puoi capire.

IL SESSO  E LA PASSIONE PRIMA O POI ALL'INTERNO DI UNA COPPIA SI ESAURISCONO O DIMINUISCONO PER VARI MOTIVI, e quindi?? ci si butta nelle braccia di uno nuovo???

BELLA VITA DA PROSTITUTA/O GRATIS


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Micio, Leone e Unodinoi*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> > Sono d'accordo Vere... assolutamente lo sono.
> >
> > Ma non siamo qui per fare il processo alla sua intenzione...e comprendo bene che alcuni l'atteggiamenti un poco leggeri verso _fondamentali_ abbiano irritato, ma ilnostro cinismo è una questione che appartiene a noi stessi, e non alla sua legittima possibilità di crescita.
> >
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> lei sarà contenta sino ad un certo punto caro mio!!
> ti riopeto che tu non conosci i fatti che riguardano la mia storia e RAGIONI PER BANALI LUOGHI COMUNI
> 
> IL RESTO NON CONTA PER TE, ti ripeto che tu riconduci un rapporto al SOLO sesso, quindi figurati cosa cazzo ne puoi capire.
> ...


 

leone, fai attenzione...inutile dirlo ,temo.

_uno di noi_ ti provoca, ma ti sta aiutando a comprendere il tuo errore.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

*leone*



leone73 ha detto:


> lei sarà contenta sino ad un certo punto caro mio!!
> ti riopeto che tu non conosci i fatti che riguardano la mia storia e RAGIONI PER BANALI LUOGHI COMUNI
> 
> IL RESTO NON CONTA PER TE, ti ripeto che tu riconduci un rapporto al SOLO sesso, quindi figurati cosa cazzo ne puoi capire.
> ...


ma se lei vuole fare la prostituta come la chiami ...prenditela con te stesso *che l'hai scelta*.. e anche per 5 anni...e com'è che hai scelto una cosi? questa è la domanda. l'unica.

e vediamo se mo' capisci cosi.


----------



## jos (6 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> come possiamo gridare atutti che ci dispaice ma devono andare al diavolo perchè noi ci amiamo???


Gli dici, come hai detto a noi, che "al cuore non si comanda", hai visto mai che abboccano!
Scusa, capisco che ti sei infilata in un brutto pasticcio, ma credo che per uscirne dovrai fare leva solo su te stessa, capire bene quello che vuoi e poi pensare a limitare i danni.
Non ci sono scorciatoie.


----------



## Rebecca (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Funny*



unodinoi ha detto:


> *Lasciali parlare e scrivere ... questi qui sopra dico. Loro sono immuni e lontani dagli errori.*
> A parte questa precisazione ti dico che no non è orribile quello che hai fatto perchè non lo hai cercato, da quello che ho capito, con malafede ma è stato un normale percorso di vita. E' stato l'epilogo di anni di vita passata insieme (con le famiglie, l'amica, i figli). Può capitare di innamorarsi (e meno male aggiungerei). Comunque quello che farete dipende da voi due singolarmente. Nessuno di voi 2 dovrebbe prevaricare l'altro. Se tu non vuoi lasciare la tua famiglia non ha senso da parte sua insistere. Se lui non vuole fare l'amante non ha senso da parte tua insistere. Se qualcuno di voi due insistesse e uno o l'altro cedesse poi dovreste rimarginare le ferite anche del vostro rapporto extraconiugale.








   sei in vena di battute?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ecco allora dovresti andare dallo psicologo così le tue frustrazioni le riversi su qualcun altro e non su una persona che scrive perchè ha un problema. Le tue corna non devono offuscare il ragionamento. Ad esempio hai mai pensato che la tua ex lo ha fatto proprio perchè eri tu? Voglio dire ... col tuo modo di fare, di agire, di comportarti e di trattarla? Magari se tu avessi agito diversamente ora lei sarebbe ancora con te.
> Non dare agli altri le colpe che hai tu.


 
Ma che cazzo stai dicendo... adesso se uno ha le corna è solo esclusivamente colpa sua... ma per favore...allora un applauso a tutti gli infedeli e fate bene a ragionare così...ma va, va.

(Scusa i toni ma non potevo non intervenire leggendo questa bestialità)

Ps: io di corna ne ho subite e fatte, ma non ho mai cercato una giustificazione così meschina per potermi autoassolvere.


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se lei vuole fare la prostituta come la chiami ...prenditela con te stesso *che l'hai scelta*.. e anche per 5 anni...e com'è che hai scelto una cosi? questa è la domanda. l'unica.
> 
> e vediamo se mo' capisci cosi.


non ho scelto, ho solo maurato nel tempo l'idea di stare con una persona che sembrava quella giusta. tutto qui


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> leone, fai attenzione...inutile dirlo ,temo.
> 
> _uno di noi_ ti provoca, ma ti sta aiutando a comprendere il tuo errore.


banalizza la mia storia, e gli errori si fanno insieme, io ho sbagliato e LEI HA SABAGLIATO


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E'chiarissimo
> ...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Lillyna, *penso che l'intervento nostro in difesa di una delle due parti, sia inutile...UNODINOI sta soltanto provocando LEONE...sottolineando e esasperando la sua(di Leone) monopolizzazione di ogni thread e il continuo ribadire: *io sono il migliore, loro sono una merda...Che ardano vivi tutti traditori!!!*

*unodidno,* c'hanno provato anche Feddy&Chen...ma è finita che anche loro hanno abbassato un pò i toni, Leone è ormai partito per la tangente, verso 1 sua personalissima crociata, verso gli indegni traditori!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *Lillyna, *penso che l'intervento nostro in difesa di una delle due parti, sia inutile...UNODINOI sta soltanto provocando LEONE...sottolineando e esasperando la sua(di Leone) monopolizzazione di ogni thread e il continuo ribadire: *io sono il migliore, loro sono una merda...Che ardano vivi tutti traditori!!!*
> 
> *unodidno,* c'hanno provato anche Feddy&Chen...ma è finita che anche loro *hanno abbassato un pò i toni*, Leone è ormai partito per la tangente, verso 1 sua personalissima crociata, verso gli indegni traditori!


Dì pure rinunciato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cercare di raddrizzare banane è una inutile perdita di tempo!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2007)

*FEDDY 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 era troppo carina!!!*


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *Lillyna, *penso che l'intervento nostro in difesa di una delle due parti, sia inutile...UNODINOI sta soltanto provocando LEONE...sottolineando e esasperando la sua(di Leone) monopolizzazione di ogni thread e il continuo ribadire: *io sono il migliore, loro sono una merda...Che ardano vivi tutti traditori!!!*
> 
> *unodidno,* c'hanno provato anche Feddy&Chen...ma è finita che anche loro hanno abbassato un pò i toni, Leone è ormai partito per la tangente, verso 1 sua personalissima crociata, verso gli indegni traditori!


 
Confusa, permettimi di dissentire se ho letto un concetto che indipendentemente dalla provocazione, mi sembra un'enorme baggianata..

Poi Leone lo saprà lui. Io da tradita e traditrice sono del tutto imparziale, certo, mi fa un pò schifo la faciloneria con il quale è stato usato il termine "amicizia" in questo thread, sul resto non mi pronuncio se non sul fatto che "portare via l'uomo all'amica" (ben contento di essere stato "portato via"  ) qualche volta denota un forte complesso di inferiorità latente nei confronti di chi ci sta intorno, magari la consapevolezza di vivere in una facciata che non ci appartiene, e il pensiero che le cose che abbiano gli altri siano più genuine di quelle che abbiamo noi...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2007)

permesso accordato* Lyllina*,
scherzi a parte...mi trovo d'accordo con te...se si commenta questo thread....il tradimento di maggior rilievo qui, penso proprio che sia quello nei confronti dell'amicizia!!!!

Il mio intervento di prima, invece era fatto solo per dire, che non credo che *unodinoi* affermasse che il tradito ha la colpa del tradimento,ma che fosse solo una battuta personale nei confronti di Leone, visto che ancora una volta avevamo spostato l'argomento del post iniziale!


----------



## Old Angel (6 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> ....... come possiamo gridare atutti che ci dispaice ma devono andare al diavolo perchè noi ci amiamo???
> Sto male.. domani vado dallo psicologo, ho bisogno d'aiuto...


Beh lui con 4 figli lo ha fatto.....forse non lo ha urlato ai 4 venti ma ha avuto le palle per cambiare vita.....e giustamente non vuole limitarsi a fare il tuo amante perchè vuole *realmente *di più.


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *Lillyna, *penso che l'intervento nostro in difesa di una delle due parti, sia inutile...UNODINOI sta soltanto provocando LEONE...sottolineando e esasperando la sua(di Leone) monopolizzazione di ogni thread e il continuo ribadire: *io sono il migliore, loro sono una merda...Che ardano vivi tutti traditori!!!*
> 
> *unodidno,* c'hanno provato anche Feddy&Chen...ma è finita che anche loro hanno abbassato un pò i toni, Leone è ormai partito per la tangente, verso 1 sua personalissima crociata, verso gli indegni traditori!



nessuna crociata
i tarditori sono quello che sono cara mia, io li disprezzo e tu li difendi e ci vuoole molto coraggio, faccia tosta e scarsa moralità


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> permesso accordato* Lyllina*,
> scherzi a parte...mi trovo d'accordo con te...se si commenta questo thread....*il tradimento di maggior rilievo qui, penso proprio che sia quello nei confronti dell'amicizia!!!!*
> 
> Il mio intervento di prima, invece era fatto solo per dire, che non credo che *unodinoi* affermasse che il tradito ha la colpa del tradimento,ma che fosse solo una battuta personale nei confronti di Leone, visto che ancora una volta avevamo spostato l'argomento del post iniziale!


Io invece penso che sia quello verso l'immagine che marianna vorrebbe avere di sè (leale, affidabile stimata), pur sapendo quanto questa sia lontana da ciò che lei davvero dimostra di essere con i suoi comportamenti!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> permesso accordato* Lyllina*,
> scherzi a parte...mi trovo d'accordo con te...se si commenta questo thread....il tradimento di maggior rilievo qui, penso proprio che sia quello nei confronti dell'amicizia!!!!
> 
> Il mio intervento di prima, invece era fatto solo per dire, che non credo che *unodinoi* affermasse che il tradito ha la colpa del tradimento,ma che fosse solo una battuta personale nei confronti di Leone, visto che ancora una volta avevamo spostato l'argomento del post iniziale!


Eh, avevo notato...leone sta sfogando il suo rancore è ancora fresco di delusione.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la terapia puo' essere sicuramente d'aiuto...ma da soli, no, eh?
> Non si puo' "crescere" nel dolore da soli? Perché no?
> 
> La terapia non "aggiusta" le persona, forse (sono scettica, lo ammetto) è un valido aiuto, ma se uno certi percorsi non ha voglia di farseli da solo, non se li fa...
> ...


Verena, tu ci sei mai stata in terapia? Mi par di capire di no.

Tu hai scelto di leggerti qualche centinaio di saggi sull'argomento, dico bene?

Quello è stato il TUO percorso, anche perchè sei una donna forte, che le proprie problematiche non se le nasconde e le approfondisce senza perdersi (aggiungo _troppo_) da sola.

Se lei sente di aver bisogno di un aiuto esterno, anche perchè probabilmente "sente" di tendere a raccontarsela, che c'è di male?

E' un inizio, è una prima consapevolezza (come lo sfogarsi qui...) di un problema REALE che non si sa da che parte affrontare, non tanto (o non solo) per il problema in sè ma perchè dietro si intravedono ombre ben più minacciose sulla conoscienza di sè, su chi si davvero si è e su chi e come si desiderebbe essere!

Se si affida a qualcuno valido, e non avrà il timore di dover anche a lui/lei dare la miglior immagine di se stessa, non è tempo sprecato!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> "*portare via l'uomo all'amica" (ben contento di essere stato "portato via"  ) qualche volta denota un forte complesso di inferiorità latente nei confronti di chi ci sta intorno, magari la consapevolezza di vivere in una facciata che non ci appartiene, e il pensiero che le cose che abbiano gli altri siano più genuine di quelle che abbiamo noi*...


 
concordo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Viene oltretutto da pensare che il "Lui" della situazione, invece, non sia affatto così superficiale e stia toccando con mano con chi ha a che fare....e per chi lui ha tradito la fiducia di moglie e QUATTRO figli....


Bacio!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> nessuna crociata
> i tarditori sono quello che sono cara mia, io li disprezzo e tu li difendi e ci vuoole molto coraggio, faccia tosta e scarsa moralità


Il fatto è che tu, avendo subito e non essendoti trovato dall'altra parte della sponda, non puoi capire che cosa significhi "tradire" e quindi fai presto a dare giudizi severi. Va bene, sei stato profondamente deluso e reagisci di conseguenza. Ma per vedere le due parti dell'intero dovresti trovarti dall'altra parte almeno una volta e ti assicuro che non è per niente facile.
Neanche io giustifico certi tipi di tradimento e più in generale i tradimenti, ma prima di attaccarmi a quello che ho subito, cerco di pensare a quello che ho fatto, e guarda, da questa prospettiva si possono capire un sacco di cose. Non si può migliorare se stessi se ci si crede perfetti e incapaci di cadere in fallo, no?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2007)

....no caro mio, non li difendo...*cerco solo di avere rispetto per tutte le persone, mettermi al loro posto e capire perchè a volte capitano certe cose!*
io avro faccia tosta, *scarsa moralità*, ma almeno non sono una perbenista del cavolo che dice determinate cose solo perchè non riesce a sopportare il peso della "coroncina" che ha sulla testa!!!
Sei entrato in qst forum(ammorbando ogni post!) per sfogarti & avere conforto...e non fai altro che sparare a 0 sulla "categoria" traditori,senza il benchè minimo rispetto per le persone, solo perchè al momento ti trovi dall'altra parte della barricata!!!
Vieni tra un pò di tempo...quando anche tu scenderai fra *gli animali che devono* *curarsi*...poi come ti giustificherai?!?è stato uno sbaglio...o pensi che a te non potrebbe *mai* capitare di tradire perche come al solito, sei *migliore *di noi.....
voglio proprio vedere cosa ci verrai a contare...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Verena, tu ci sei mai stata in terapia? Mi par di capire di no.
> 
> Tu hai scelto di leggerti qualche centinaio di saggi sull'argomento, dico bene?
> 
> ...


 
Fedy, non so se sono forte, e no, non ci sono mai stata in terapia.

Diciamo che la mia abitudine (da vecchia secchiona...) è prendere in mano un libro, fosse pure ingegneria nautica, e studiarmelo.

Non è che manchi di fiducia nei terapisti, ma insomma, se hanno studiato da qualche parte, posso studiare anch'io 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Un po' è quello che dici, mi sembra che il terapista non abbia la statura morale - spesso - (forse a differenza di un sacerdote, per me che credo)  di non essere/diventare complice/specchio del paziente. Non dico per interesse, o per noia, o per superficialità, ma solo perché è il suo ruolo, di maieuta disinteressato, che secondo me fa troppo in fretta a (s)colorarsi di fronte a personalità che già di per loro fuggono dagli approfondimenti...io non sono una terapista, ma quando una amica per la quindicesima volta mi ribadisce un problema senza individuare nessuna soluzione non mi resta per stanchezza che dirle "Ma si continua così!"

Si corre anche un po' il rischio, credo, di dire "Ehy, vado in terapia, sono a posto con la mia coscienza".

Eh no! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Certi redde rationem te li devi smazzare da solo!

Ma come dici tu, se ne sente bisogno, perché no?

Bacio!


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che tu, avendo subito e non essendoti trovato dall'altra parte della sponda, non puoi capire che cosa significhi "tradire" e quindi fai presto a dare giudizi severi. Va bene, sei stato profondamente deluso e reagisci di conseguenza. Ma per vedere le due parti dell'intero dovresti trovarti dall'altra parte almeno una volta e ti assicuro che non è per niente facile.
> Neanche io giustifico certi tipi di tradimento e più in generale i tradimenti, ma prima di attaccarmi a quello che ho subito, cerco di pensare a quello che ho fatto, e guarda, da questa prospettiva si possono capire un sacco di cose. Non si può migliorare se stessi se ci si crede perfetti e incapaci di cadere in fallo, no?


CARA MIA NON TRADISCO PERCHè NON HO VOLUTO TRADIRE E NON LO FARO' MAI CHIARO???
IO NON SONO PERFETTO MA MI CONOSCO ABBASTANZA PER SAPERE COSA FARE E NON FARE, non sono un fuscello in mezzo alla tempesta come molti qui dentro.IO MIGLIORO ME STESSO SUBENDO CIO' CHE NON FARO'MA I.troppo facile dire mi hanno tradito allora tradisco pure io, mi hanno picchiato allora picchio pure io, ecc ecc. debolezza totale


PER MOLTE PERSONE CHE TRADISCONO, LA CURA MIGLIORE SAREBBE SUBIRE LO STESSO TRATTAMENTO


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> concordo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io penso che lui la sua decisione di allontanarsi dalla famiglia l'abbia presa indipendentemente da lei!
Per questo trovo inappropriato che lei si sforzi di farli riavvicinare... 

Per assurdo (e qui apriti cielo!) se se lo vuol tenere, deve tenersi al di fuori delle loro dinamiche familiari, per quanto "amica" o vicina a loro possa essere.
Confondere o sovrapporre i ruoli (e la effettiva conoscenza di essi) porta senza alcun dubbio a una deflagazione...e nella situazione attuale tutto servirebbe meno che questo!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> concordo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La differenza sta in questo, mi pare di capire: lui è maggiormente disposto a mettere in crisi la facciata, e preparare il terreno per un eventuale cambiamento. Ma non condivido neanche questo tipo di atteggiamento. Se smantellare un matrimonio e quattro figli deve essere una moneta per pagare la stima dell'altro e pretendere lo stesso tipo di atteggiamento peraltro non richiesto, il suo modo di intendere il rapporto con l'altra è figlio di un grosso errore di valutazione, c'è qualcosa che non quadra anche qui.
Lui probabilmente lo capirà sulla sua pelle prima di lei. E potrebbe anche fare dietrofront.


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ....no caro mio, non li difendo...*cerco solo di avere rispetto per tutte le persone, mettermi al loro posto e capire perchè a volte capitano certe cose!*
> io avro faccia tosta, *scarsa moralità*, ma almeno non sono una perbenista del cavolo che dice determinate cose solo perchè non riesce a sopportare il peso della "coroncina" che ha sulla testa!!!
> Sei entrato in qst forum(ammorbando ogni post!) per sfogarti & avere conforto...e non fai altro che sparare a 0 sulla "categoria" traditori,senza il benchè minimo rispetto per le persone, solo perchè al momento ti trovi dall'altra parte della barricata!!!
> Vieni tra un pò di tempo...quando anche tu scenderai fra *gli animali che devono* *curarsi*...poi come ti giustificherai?!?è stato uno sbaglio...o pensi che a te non potrebbe *mai* capitare di tradire perche come al solito, sei *migliore *di noi.....
> voglio proprio vedere cosa ci verrai a contare...


è questione di metodo, io non tradisco perchè  "RISPETTO" DAVVERO LE PERSONE, e quando ci sono problemi ne discuto col partner ed incaso estremo  CI SILASCIA.punto.
quello che dici tu non è rispetto, mamenefreghismo


----------



## Old Angel (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> è questione di metodo, io non tradisco perchè  "RISPETTO" DAVVERO LE PERSONE, e quando ci sono problemi ne discuto col partner ed incaso estremo  CI SILASCIA.punto.
> quello che dici tu non è rispetto, mamenefreghismo


Concordo, ma purtroppo ad essere così si passa solo da pirla


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Concordo, ma purtroppo ad essere così si passa solo da pirla


pirla agli occhi di chi? di chi tradisce??? figurati cosa può valere la loro opinione


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io penso che lui la sua decisione di allontanarsi dalla famiglia l'abbia presa indipendentemente da lei!!


In effetti era un po' quello che intendevo, ho sovrapposto due temi diversi.

Io penso che se uno lascia la famiglia lo fa al termine di un percorso personale (o è un perfetto cretino, che vuole solo fuggire dall'impegno, ma non penso sia questo il caso...) molto complesso e radicato nel tempo.

Un uomo prima di lasciare una buona moglie con 4 figli ci riflette su.

Quindi Marianna c'entra e non c'entra, probabilmente gli ha fatto sognare un tipo di unione che lui non si aspettava (e che lo ha illuminato forse su carenze del SUO rapporto).

Anche qui ci sarebbe da interrogarsi sulla fallacia di certe decisioni, perché salvo rapporti matrimoniali con persone orribili e abusive c'è da chiedersi come si faccia a confrontare la passione dell'adulterio con la routine di un lungo matrimonio.

E' come paragonare pere con mele.

Sta di fatto che la reazione di lei sta chiaramente illuminando i limiti di LEI stessa come "partner" di questo secondo capitolo della vita di lui.

Non si sa se lui continuerà su questo cammino in solitudine o tornerà in famiglia, sta di fatto che comunque presumo abbia ridimensionato, e di parecchio, la statura morale di Marianna.

Ecco, seppur concisamente intendevo questo.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Leone, *tu puoi sfogare qui dentro quello che vuoi, ma non permetterti di offendere persone che non conosci....solo perchè ti ritieni migliore di loro

lo conosci il detto: *Chi si crede perfetto vive nell'ignoranza?!?*

ti ho anche sottolineato che non ho tradito nelle mie precedenti relazioni, e ovviamente ho scelto di non tradire, quindi come fai a giudicare...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fedy, non so se sono forte, e no, non ci sono mai stata in terapia.
> 
> Diciamo che la mia abitudine (da vecchia secchiona...) è prendere in mano un libro, fosse pure ingegneria nautica, e studiarmelo.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che il terapeuta quello deve fare! 
Deve farti conoscere, guidarti in questa osservazione/scoperta, non deve LUI dirti chi sei!
Deve demolirti, o meglio farteli demolire, i falsi alibi, le false immagini di te, per farti vedere, in quello specchio, il vero te stesso!

Quello che spesso manca, leggendo un libro o un manuale, è il vedersi da fuori, perchè quello che leggi, lo rapporti per forza a te e lo "interpreti" a seconda del tuo sentire del momento (e spesso del tuo comodo...:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *Leone, *tu puoi sfogare qui dentro quello che vuoi, ma non permetterti di offendere persone che non conosci....solo perchè ti ritieni migliore di loro
> 
> lo conosci il detto: *Chi si crede perfetto vive nell'ignoranza?!?*
> 
> ti ho anche sottolineato che non ho tradito nelle mie precedenti relazioni, e ovviamente ho scelto di non tradire, quindi come fai a giudicare...


tu scambi la perfezione per nornalità , ovvero non tradire.mi rendo conto che è difficle per un traditore avere questa qualità, ma sono loro subnormali, non gli altri perfetti


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> CARA MIA NON TRADISCO PERCHè NON HO VOLUTO TRADIRE E NON LO FARO' MAI CHIARO???
> IO NON SONO PERFETTO MA MI CONOSCO ABBASTANZA PER SAPERE COSA FARE E NON FARE, non sono un fuscello in mezzo alla tempesta come molti qui dentro.IO MIGLIORO ME STESSO SUBENDO CIO' CHE NON FARO'MA I.troppo facile dire mi hanno tradito allora tradisco pure io, mi hanno picchiato allora picchio pure io, ecc ecc. debolezza totale
> 
> 
> PER MOLTE PERSONE CHE TRADISCONO, LA CURA MIGLIORE SAREBBE SUBIRE LO STESSO TRATTAMENTO


Non ho mai detto "sono stata tradita, di conseguenza ho tradito pure io" questa è un'involuzione, non un ragionamento.
I tradimenti che ho fatto\subito sono tutti slacciati tra loro e non c'entrano niente l'no con l'altro, nè si parla della stessa persona.

Il fatto è che tu sei troppo sicuro che non cadrai mai in fallo e non è normale questa cosa. La tua presa di posizione è troppo rigida nei confronti degli altri e di te stesso, e un pochino presuntuosa (nessuna offesa,eh).
Ma è una falsa fermezza la tua, perchè i fuscelli si spostano col vento, magari si piegano, mentre tu che ritieni di essere tronco potresti spaccarti col primo uragano.

La tua debolezza consiste in questo: non ti sto accusando per avere dei buoni propositi, questo fai bene, ma per la severità e l'intolleranza che usi nel giudicare chi sta di là...ricordati che in un tradimento le colpe sono sempre da entrambe le parti.

Devi cominciare ad accettare il fatto che la tua ex ti ha cornificato, ma non per giustificarla: per capire che tu non hai semplicemente bisogno di una persona così, perchè il suo modo di essere non andrà mai bene con il tuo.
Si tratta solo di entrare nell'ottica di un certo distacco.(Anche se per adesso sei incazzato e ti capisco.)
Sii sincero con te stesso.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> pirla agli occhi di chi? di chi tradisce??? figurati cosa può valere la loro opinione


Se ci può essere un'oggettivizzazione del pirla, tu la incarni perfettamente!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2007)

*LILLYNA!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si corre anche un po' il rischio, credo, di dire "Ehy, vado in terapia, sono a posto con la mia coscienza".
> 
> !


 
SONO PERFETTAMENTE d'accordo con te, Verena.
Ma un bravo terapista questa cosa la smaschera subito.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ma non condivido neanche questo tipo di atteggiamento. Se smantellare un matrimonio e quattro figli deve essere una moneta per pagare la stima dell'altro e pretendere lo stesso tipo di atteggiamento peraltro non richiesto, il suo modo di intendere il rapporto con l'altra è figlio di un grosso errore di valutazione, c'è qualcosa che non quadra anche qui.
> Lui probabilmente lo capirà sulla sua pelle prima di lei. E potrebbe anche fare dietrofront.


 
Se un rapporto adultero si regge sul "Se ti separo tu lo faccio anch'io" (mmm...dov'è che lo sentita questa?!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  , sono d'accordo. C'è l'aggravante di maneggiare dinamite per gioco, solo come dinamica "amorosa" tra i due adulteri. Spessissimo poi queste "dinamiti" esplodono con danno per tutti.

Se pero' per uno dei due il rapporto adultero diventa quello prioritario, e ci si accinge a comportarsi con chiarezza ed onestà con il coniuge, il partner dell'adulterio e il mondo, mettendo le cose in chiaro e pagando i relativi prezzi direi che non si possa assolutamente che plaudire a questo.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che spesso manca, leggendo un libro o un manuale, è il vedersi da fuori, perchè quello che leggi, lo rapporti per forza a te e lo "interpreti" a* seconda del tuo sentire del momento (e spesso del tuo comodo...:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Del maiale non si butta via niente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto "sono stata tradita, di conseguenza ho tradito pure io" questa è un'involuzione, non un ragionamento.
> I tradimenti che ho fatto\subito sono tutti slacciati tra loro e non c'entrano niente l'no con l'altro, nè si parla della stessa persona.
> 
> Il fatto è che tu sei troppo sicuro che non cadrai mai in fallo e non è normale questa cosa. La tua presa di posizione è troppo rigida nei confronti degli altri e di te stesso, e un pochino presuntuosa (nessuna offesa,eh).
> ...


non tollero che il tradito passi per colpevole ed il traditore sia invece da capire,L'HO DETTO PIù VOLTE CHE LE COLPE SONO DI ENTRAMBI, E SI DISCUTONO, e ale che vada ci si lascia. (lo ripeto per la 100000ma volta)
ti ripeto che conosco me stesso, a differenza tua, io mi spacco ma rimango connvito di non tradire.
infatti non sto giustificando lei, ho capito che non er al per


----------



## Old IntercityNight (6 Ottobre 2007)

Ciao marianna



marianna75 ha detto:


> Non avevo mai pensato di tradire mio marito ma soprattutto non con la persona con cui l'ho fatto.. lui è il marito della mia migliore amica!!


ale'! Avanti un'altra  

	
	
		
		
	


	







marianna75 ha detto:


> l problema è che la nostra non è la squallida storia di letto (certo abbaimo un'intesa sessuale da paura)


mmm....non capisco qualcosa non impianta.



marianna75 ha detto:


> ma siamo INNAMORATI..


ah ecco appunto...




marianna75 ha detto:


> Io ho 2 figli, lui quattro,


ok fermiamoci. Questa secondo me e' la parte piu' seria del problema. In tutto state minando l'esistenza di ben sei persone. Che in futuro avranno magari qualche problema visto che a dire dalle parole appare una situazione relativamente ingarbugliata ancorche' squallida. Forse lo sfogo di leone73 (vergnatevi!!) riassume un po' tutto quello che si potrebbe dire.

Ricordatevi che avete a che fare con del materiale umano che avete prodotto voi. Si! sto parlando dei vostri figli. Visto che ormai se ne generano con una facilita' e leggerezza allucinante anche quando invece forse varrebbe la pena di aspettare. Visto che poi succedono queste cose.

Non so, non giudico nessuno. Non credo sia questo lo spirito del forum. Certo che comunque un bell'esame di coscienza ve lo dovete fare.

a presto e grazie per l'attenzione!


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> non tollero che il tradito passi per colpevole ed il traditore sia invece da capire,L'HO DETTO PIù VOLTE CHE LE COLPE SONO DI ENTRAMBI, E SI DISCUTONO, e ale che vada ci si lascia. (lo ripeto per la 100000ma volta)
> ti ripeto che conosco me stesso, a differenza tua, io mi spacco ma rimango connvito di non tradire.
> infatti non sto giustificando lei, ho capito che non era la persona giusta ci mancherebbe


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se un rapporto adultero si regge sul "Se ti separo tu lo faccio anch'io" (mmm...dov'è che lo sentita questa?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero, ma lui sta avanzando una pretesa che lei non è in grado di soddisfare. (lei perlomeno la percepisce come una pretesa)

Non sappiamo i retroscena, ma mi sembra di capire che lui abbia frainteso molto..ad ogni modo, sì hai ragione (ma bisognerebbe conoscere i "retroscena", appunto)


----------



## leone73 (6 Ottobre 2007)

IntercityNight ha detto:


> Ciao marianna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


concordo


----------



## Old Angel (6 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> E' vero, ma lui sta avanzando una pretesa che lei non è in grado di soddisfare. (lei perlomeno la percepisce come una pretesa)
> 
> Non sappiamo i retroscena, ma mi sembra di capire che lui abbia frainteso molto..ad ogni modo, sì hai ragione (ma bisognerebbe conoscere i "retroscena", appunto)


No spe la pretesa ce l'ha lei che vuole farlo tornare sui suoi passi e continuare a fare l'amante


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73;108157ti ripeto che conosco me stesso ha detto:
			
		

> Tu conosci i tuoi propositi, ma non hai la sfera e non sai come cambierai e le modalità in cui lo farai in un probabile futuro. Puoi scegliere di mantenere fermi i tuoi propositi, ma questo non significa "conoscere se stessi".
> Anzi, io è proprio perchè mi conosco che ci vado piano.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> No spe la pretesa ce l'ha lei che vuole farlo tornare sui suoi passi e continuare a fare l'amante


 
Diciamo che hanno pretese diverse. Questa cosa non può funzionare.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (6 Ottobre 2007)

IntercityNight ha detto:


> Ricordatevi che avete a che fare con del materiale umano che avete prodotto voi.


 





   carina questa non l'avevo ancora sentita, mi piace.
Fa molto "Matrix".


----------



## Rebecca (6 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fedy, non so se sono forte, e no, non ci sono mai stata in terapia.
> 
> Diciamo che la mia abitudine (da vecchia secchiona...) è prendere in mano un libro, fosse pure ingegneria nautica, e studiarmelo.
> 
> ...


Non voglio essere ripetitiva. 

Ma la persona non patologica farà una fatica mostruosa, soffrirà come un cane, ci metterà il suo tempo, ma se la smazzerà da sola. Chi invece soffre di una patologia NON PUO', per quanto ci provi, smazzarsela da sola. Non può perchè non è in grado e questa sua impotenza gli farà semmai aggiungere al suo problema i sensi di colpa, quelli che ti fanno venire chi dice che non ti impegni abbastanza per superare i tuoi problemi. Non basta decidere di farsi passare una depressione perchè ti passi. Così per gli altri disturbi. 

Sono invece d'accordo che non sia necessario ricorrere al primo problema a queste figure. Se ti lascia un marito, se scopri un tradimento, è la cosa più normale del mondo star male. Questo non toglie che un aiuto, non necessario, possa comunque agevolare un processo... 

Io adesso per esempio voglio cavarmela da sole, ma tutte le mie ansie, paure e delusioni che mi fano star male, capisco di poterle affrontare. Cosa che non era quando ero clinicamente depressa e pensavo che la mia vita era finita. Facevo ogni sforzo per uscirne ma era come arrampicarsi sui vetri. Sono andata dal terapeuta con la stessa fiducia con cui sa va dal mago otelma, ma ero pronta a provare di tutto, anche le pozioni magice trovate su internet e il pellegrinaggio da sai baba! Quindi non mancava la volontà di uscirne, ma imperava l'incapacità di farlo.

Poi che sia importante non mettersi nelle mani dei cialtroni... beh, non serve dirlo.
Bacio.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

IntercityNight ha detto:


> Ciao marianna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ICN tu non hai figli giusto?

Quindi la tua è teoria, su come e quali danni si possano provocare loro?

Ti garantisco che se ne fanno di più nel mantenerli in una situazione di falsità, di non amore e mancanza di rispetto reciproco!

Rispetto all'attuale, uno scenario di separazione sarebbe senz'altro meglio!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> chi crede nela familgia secondo me non tardisce, perchè risolve e si migliora tutto al suo interno (rapporto di fiducia) e non si va all'esterno in cerca di cose mancanti buttandosi nelle braccia di qualcuno. questa è solo incapacità di individuare e risolvere i problemi con la persona con cui si condivide la vita. e come vedi i porblemi di una perona che tardisce non si risolvono mai, anzi peggiorano sino alla totale solitudine (ed aridità di sentimenti)


ma per favore...
dai, te lo ridico: smettila di leggere le giovani marmotte e i dispacci di cl.
tu puoi basarti solo sulla TUA esperienza di vita. lascia agli altri le loro esperienze di vita.  stai diventando indigesto.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> CARA MIA NON TRADISCO PERCHè NON HO VOLUTO TRADIRE E NON LO FARO' MAI CHIARO???
> IO NON SONO PERFETTO MA MI CONOSCO ABBASTANZA PER SAPERE COSA FARE E NON FARE, non sono un fuscello in mezzo alla tempesta come molti qui dentro.IO MIGLIORO ME STESSO SUBENDO CIO' CHE NON FARO'MA I.troppo facile dire mi hanno tradito allora tradisco pure io, mi hanno picchiato allora picchio pure io, ecc ecc. debolezza totale
> 
> 
> PER MOLTE PERSONE CHE TRADISCONO, LA CURA MIGLIORE SAREBBE SUBIRE LO STESSO TRATTAMENTO


 
Non sarei così certo che ci sia qualcuna che voglia smollartela!


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2007)

IntercityNight ha detto:


> Ciao marianna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male che non giudichi! Chiudi la cuccetta dai.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non voglio essere ripetitiva.
> 
> Ma la persona non patologica farà una fatica mostruosa, soffrirà come un cane, ci metterà il suo tempo, ma se la smazzerà da sola. Chi invece soffre di una patologia NON PUO', per quanto ci provi, smazzarsela da sola. Non può perchè non è in grado e questa sua impotenza gli farà semmai aggiungere al suo problema i sensi di colpa, quelli che ti fanno venire chi dice che non ti impegni abbastanza per superare i tuoi problemi. Non basta decidere di farsi passare una depressione perchè ti passi. Così per gli altri disturbi.
> 
> ...


 
Mi sembra tutto condivisibile.

Grazie a Dio non ho esperienza di depressione, che considero alla stregua di un tumore o del diabete, una malattia organica che puo' colpire chiunque ovunque e comunque.

E pertanto va curata in ogni opportuno modo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2007)

*Marianna*

Intanto noto che Marianna è un pezzo che se anche legge non partecipa...
Comunque non avendo voglia di infilarmi in discussioni psicologiche, moraliste o altro esprimo solo la mia opinione che essendo opinabile può benissimo non stare bene, ma questa è!!!
Marianna prima del marito, dell'amica, dell'amante che non sa come trattare, sta tradendo se stessa....
E non tanto perchè ha tradito, ma perchè manca toitalmente di coraggio, sia quello delle proprie azioni che quello decisionale!
Non ha il coraggio dell'amante che comunque ha preso una decisione, non ha quello dell'amicizia perchè contuinua nella finzione di essere una buona amica, non ha quello di figlia perchè dice che i genitori qualcosa intuiscono ma lei lascia tutto cristallizzato, non ha il coraggio di essere moglie coerente perchè resta nel matrimonio e pretende che l'amante, che ne è uscito, mantenga con lei la tresca che per lei sta bene così com'è! 
Che altro dire, lo psicologo.......... che potrà mai fare se non metterla di fromnte alla realtà dei fatti che in cui lei rifiuta di intervenire per principio?  
Marianna non è immorale, è amorale, crede che se nessuno si muove, se tutti accettano la sua visuale dei fatti, nulla cambierà e nessuno avrà problemi.  Tipico il suo dire "siamo innamorati",  è il leitmotiv de "la mia è una storia diversa dalle altre" quindi non risponde alle regole usuali della norma e della correttezza.... non è colpa di nessuno se ci si innamorati!!!
Lei voleva convincere l'amante a restare in casa per i figli? Forse ma anche perchè così non avrebbe dovuto, LEI, prendere decisioni dati i cambiamenti;  LEI ha il tormento di tradire l'amica che è una persona speciale, quindi non chiude la storia ma pretende che non venga fuori per poterne godere in franchigia; chiede se è orribile amare un uomo che non si può avere........ mente a se stessa, lo può avere quando vuole, è uscito dal matrimonio, il problema è che lei lo vuole alle SUE condizioni, e adduce che così potrà stare con i figli,negando così il rispetto della decisione pregressa presa da lui forse non per lei, tanto insipiente, uanto in proprio per onestà e correttezza. 
Non si tratta come dice lei di non avere le palle o di essere meschini... si tratta di avere un piano morale ed esistenziale proprio che non è in parallelo con un'etica comportamentale obiettiva.
Non è nulla di più che se stessa.... è così, semplicemente.
Bruja


----------



## Old AlexRo (6 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Intanto noto che Marianna è un pezzo che se anche legge non partecipa...
> CUT
> Bruja


Beh. In realtà non prendere decisioni è significativo di uno stato d'animo che la terapia può aiutare a risolvere. Secondo me a causa dell'innamoramento la nostra Marianna non ha chiaro quali siano le cose importanti. Ha perso di vista i suoi obiettivi e un bravo psicologo può sicuramente aiutare e ritrovare quella tranquillità per rimettere a fuoco la situazione.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Beh. In realtà non prendere decisioni è significativo di uno stato d'animo che la terapia può aiutare a risolvere. Secondo me a causa dell'innamoramento la nostra Marianna non ha chiaro quali siano le cose importanti. Ha perso di vista i suoi obiettivi e un bravo psicologo può sicuramente aiutare e ritrovare quella tranquillità per rimettere a fuoco la situazione.


guarda che Marianna ha chiarissimi quelli che sono i suoi obiettivi...
semmai zoppica su un'altra materia, e cioè, come fare a fare che si può fare senza disfare. più o meno la terza regola di Lavoisier: nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge, tutto si trasforma.
chimica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2007)

*precisazione*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Beh. In realtà non prendere decisioni è significativo di uno stato d'animo che la terapia può aiutare a risolvere. Secondo me* a causa dell'innamoramento la nostra Marianna non ha chiaro quali siano le cose importanti*. Ha perso di vista i suoi obiettivi e un bravo psicologo può sicuramente aiutare e ritrovare quella tranquillità per rimettere a fuoco la situazione.


No Marianna chiama innamoramento aver perso di vista la realtà ...anzi peggio lo chiama amore 

	
	
		
		
	


	






e i suoi obiettivi sono: avere tutto gratis!
Non ha capito neanche "Saranno famosi"* altro che amore, morale, amicizia, genitorialità, responsabilità...


*"Voi fate sogni ambiziosi (...) ed è qui che si comincia a pagare: col sudore!"


----------



## Old AlexRo (6 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No Marianna chiama innamoramento aver perso di vista la realtà ...anzi peggio lo chiama amore


Come fai a dire che non è innamorata? Da cosa lo si capisce? A me sfugge sinceramente.

EDIT: Ciò che voglio dire è che a volte succede di innamorarsi delle persone sbagliate. Da single come da sposati.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Come fai a dire che non è innamorata? Da cosa lo si capisce? A me sfugge sinceramente.
> 
> EDIT: Ciò che voglio dire è che a volte succede di innamorarsi delle persone sbagliate. Da single come da sposati.


Alex, lo dice la tempistica, lo dice la lucidità con cui bene o male vorrebbe tenere tutto sotto controllo, il suo controllo...

L'innamoramento è tutto meno che controllo e ben difficilmente si protrae tanto a lungo (15 anni ha detto!!) nel tempo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Come fai a dire che non è innamorata? Da cosa lo si capisce? A me sfugge sinceramente.
> 
> EDIT: Ciò che voglio dire è che a volte succede di innamorarsi delle persone sbagliate. Da single come da sposati.


Non ho detto che non è innamorata ho detto che chiama amore quel che non è.
Quindi c'è una prima distinzione tra innamoramento e amore.
Inoltre è irritante come ci sia una tendenza a deresponsabilizzarsi rispetto all'innamoramento.
Sai cosa basta per fare sparire qualsiasi donna che si dica innamorata di te? Basta dirle:"Sei una persona interessante, ma io sono sposato e amo mia moglie e non mi interessa cercare altro" 
Ma "sposato" "moglie" "amo mia moglie" sono forse parolacce che nessuno pronuncia per coltivarsi un pensiero intrigante di un'altra possibilità e così si coltiva e fa crescere pensieri e speranze di un'altra vita da film di Adrian Lyne "in controluce" e con la colonna sonora e questa roba la chiama amore.
L'amore è serio e vuole progetti e realtà e quotidianeità e vuole il bene dell'altro e trema al pensiero di destabilizzare un'altra vita...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2007)

Togliamo la complicita' del maritino che sa, ma non vuole vedere che la famiglia mulino bianco si potrebbe sgretolare.

Togliamo la complicità del paparino che sa e che tace. 

Togliamo il lavoro* dal papà* che si potrebbe incazzare a sto giro.gridando allo scandalo...

Togliamo L'amicizia ( e qui mi faccio una risata) di quella ragazza che nulla conosce della realtà.,,e la considera anche amica..( cazzo sto male io pensarci )

E poi vediamo se si chiama* Amore* tutto questo.



Mi vado a riempire la bocca con cose piu' reali, mangero' una pera e non la scambiero' con una cipolla.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2007)

Amica mia, ti voglio molto bene ma mi sbatto tuo marito  e lo amo... spero questo non comprometta il  nostro legame.

T.V.B.


Abbiamo trasmesso una storia d'amore e amicizia del 2007...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *"Voi fate sogni ambiziosi (...) ed è qui che si comincia a pagare: col sudore!"


 
per questa citazione meriti non uno, ma dieci baci in fronte! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ah Lydia Grant, che donna!

Lo sapevate che l'attrice è la sorella della moglie dei Robinson?

Bacio!


----------



## Old marianna75 (6 Ottobre 2007)

ho cercato di leggere tutte le risposte e i commenti e accetto anche quelli di disapprovazione!1 sono tornata dalla terapia  con qualche certezza in piu' e  a dire il vero la psicologa mi ha detto cose che alcune di voi ( devo dire le piu' sagge, a quanto pare) mi avevano già detto: devo trovare la forza di superare le mie paure, di non sottostare al volere dei genitori , di non fare sempre e solo quello che gli altri vogliono da me ma quello che io voglio e credo sia giusto per me, gli errori non li pagano loro!! Lei dice che forse è stata proprio l'invadenza continua dei miei a farmi essere cosi' insicura e cosi' l'uomo che mi ha dato le sicurezze che cercavo mi ha colpita al cuore!!
tra l'altro oggi mio marito era venuto a tenere i bambini ed era nero perchè voleva un aumento di stipendio e mi ha detto: ora sono io che non ti amo piu', poi appena sono andata via ha chiamato mio fratello  e gli ha detto che sul mio tel di casa c'era una telefonata al nostro amico.. l'ha fatta lui perchè io non l'ho mai chiamato da casa perchè abbiamo un numero dedicato..lo fa perchè vuole mettermi contro la mia famiglia e sa che io li temo.. ma ora continuero' ad andare in terapia e affrontero' tutto  e tutti... è ora che la smettano di decidere per me!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2007)

*non per disturbare*



marianna75 ha detto:


> ho cercato di leggere tutte le risposte e i commenti e accetto anche quelli di disapprovazione!1 sono tornata dalla terapia con qualche certezza in piu' e a dire il vero la psicologa mi ha detto cose che alcune di voi ( devo dire le piu' sagge, a quanto pare) mi avevano già detto: devo trovare la forza di superare le mie paure, di non sottostare al volere dei genitori , di non fare sempre e solo quello che gli altri vogliono da me ma quello che io voglio e credo sia giusto per me, gli errori non li pagano loro!! Lei dice che forse è stata proprio l'invadenza continua dei miei a farmi essere cosi' insicura e cosi' l'uomo che mi ha dato le sicurezze che cercavo mi ha colpita al cuore!!
> tra l'altro oggi mio marito era venuto a tenere i bambini ed era nero perchè voleva un aumento di stipendio e mi ha detto: ora sono io che non ti amo piu', poi appena sono andata via ha chiamato mio fratello e gli ha detto che sul mio tel di casa c'era una telefonata al nostro amico.. l'ha fatta lui perchè io non l'ho mai chiamato da casa perchè abbiamo un numero dedicato..lo fa perchè vuole mettermi contro la mia famiglia e sa che io li temo.. ma ora continuero' ad andare in terapia e affrontero' tutto e tutti... è ora che la smettano di decidere per me!!!!!


Non per distruggere la terapia...ma le affermazioni in una terapia non sono verità (come già è stato detto) ma rispecchiamento per farti comprendere cosa dici e cosa è vero.
La scusa che gli altri hanno sempre deciso per te è una delle prime che usano i traditori per assolversi...ma se così fosse:
1) vallo a dire ai tuoi figli che non li hai voluti...(se son piccoli, immagina di scrivere una lettera da far leggere loro da grandi e mettilo per iscritto ...e vedi che effetto ti fa )
2) però di tradire marito, figli, amica ...l'hai ben deciso tu!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non per distruggere la terapia...ma le affermazioni in una terapia non sono verità (come già è stato detto) ma rispecchiamento per farti comprendere cosa dici e cosa è vero.
> La scusa che gli altri hanno sempre deciso per te è una delle prime che usano i traditori per assolversi...ma se così fosse:
> 1*) vallo a dire ai tuoi figli che non li hai voluti*...(se son piccoli, immagina di scrivere una lettera da far leggere loro da grandi e mettilo per iscritto ...e vedi che effetto ti fa )
> 2) però di tradire marito, figli, amica ...l'hai ben deciso tu!


Ma cosa vuol dire questa frase? Ma quando l'ha mai detto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Solo perchè aveva un sentimento verso un'altra persona, (sopita fino a un dato momento se ho capito bene) non vuol dire che quei figli non li abbia concepiti volendoli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto al marito, se ciò che ci ha riportato è vero, la grettezza dell'uomo inizia a rendersi evidente.

Ma marianna, quindi lui sa dell'altro se ha usato questo per attaccarti e "fartela pagare"!??!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire questa frase? Ma quando l'ha mai detto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lei ha detto che *non ha mai deciso nulla* nella sua vita...
Se è vero non scelto di avere i figli (2!), se non è vero ...non è vera l'affermazione che non ha mai deciso...e se ha deciso di avere i figli ..anche il rapporto con il marito non era un disastro ...
E' il ragionamento di Marianna che interpreta come atto di emancipazione il tradimento che cerco di smontare, visto che non è chiaramente altro che una fuga.


----------



## cat (7 Ottobre 2007)

marianna, fammi capire.
dove avresti detto che i tuoi bambini non li hai voluti?


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

concordo in parte con *P/R*, a volte i terapisti...non tutti, diciamo quelli più spiccioli...attribuiscono tutti i problemi della gente a genitori, despotici&autoritari...
uno tradisce?!? colpa dei genitori che o ti hanno viziato, o non hanno saputo renderti indipendente!!!
Questo può valere per un targhet di gente con già delle nevrosi...con qualche problema particolare...ma non per tutti...

Esistono cattivi genitori con perle di figli e padri e madri amorevoli con figli un pò per cazzi loro!!!

*Marianna *nel bene o nel male comincia a prenderti le tue responsabilità....


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei ha detto che *non ha mai deciso nulla* nella sua vita...
> Se è vero non scelto di avere i figli (2!), se non è vero ...non è vera l'affermazione che non ha mai deciso...e se ha deciso di avere i figli ..anche il rapporto con il marito non era un disastro ...
> E' il ragionamento di Marianna che interpreta come atto di emancipazione il tradimento che cerco di smontare, visto che non è chiaramente altro che una fuga.


Posso capire l'intento ma questa mi pare davvero una forzatura che proprio perchè assurda lo smonta da subito!
Potrebbe semplicemente dirti che sceglie da sola i vestiti...e a questo punto? Ciò vuol dire consapevolezza?

Quanto al non esser un disastro un rapporto e aver comunque dei figli, che si amano magari anche di più perchè danno e a cui si dà magari quello che non da il partner...gli esempi quotidiani direi che son molteplici!

Non vedo ricerca di emancipazione, nè ancora precisa volontà di dar una svolta.

Ma credo invece che abbia raggiunto un livello di malessere, nonostante il proclama di voler continuare così, nell'ambiguità, non più sopportabile e che stia muovendo i primi passi verso una profonda rivisitazione di sè...per questo vedo favorevolmente la terapia e il mettersi quindi davanti allo specchio senza veli!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> marianna, fammi capire.
> dove avresti detto che i tuoi bambini non li hai voluti?


Prima Marianna ha detto_:"questa storia ha però messo in discussione tutte le mie certezze, sono un avvocato che dirige una piccola azienda familiare con mio padre, ho due bambini meravigliosi e *credevo di non dover chiedere piu' nulla alla vita,* ma forse l'appiattimento del mio matrimonio e la fine del sentimento verso mio marito mi ha portato a questo"_
Poi:_"*Loro si stanno separando ma io negli ultimi giorni l'ho convinto a tornare a casa per tentare una convivenza quantomeno per i figli*!! ... *io non voglio che la nostra storia venga mai fuori*, ma da egoista vorrei che continuasse perchè non riesco a rinunciare a lui!!
*E' tanto orribile amare un uomo che non si puo' avere completamente e desiderare di averlo almeno part-time lasciandolo vivere con i suoi figli*?? ... vorrei solo che lui accettasse di vivere questo amore in segreto!!"_
e dopo_:" *ho vissuto sempre cercando di far piacere agli altri e solo in questa storia ho dato un po' di spazio ai miei desideri*"_

*E' certamente confusa e contraddittoria, ma è lei che ha affermato di aver seguito i suoi desideri solo in occasione del tradimento!*


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prima Marianna ha detto_:"questa storia ha però messo in discussione tutte le mie certezze, sono un avvocato che dirige una piccola azienda familiare con mio padre, ho due bambini meravigliosi e *credevo di non dover chiedere piu' nulla alla vita,* ma forse l'appiattimento del mio matrimonio e la fine del sentimento verso mio marito mi ha portato a questo"_
> Poi:_"*Loro si stanno separando ma io negli ultimi giorni l'ho convinto a tornare a casa per tentare una convivenza quantomeno per i figli*!! ... *io non voglio che la nostra storia venga mai fuori*, ma da egoista vorrei che continuasse perchè non riesco a rinunciare a lui!!_
> _*E' tanto orribile amare un uomo che non si puo' avere completamente e desiderare di averlo almeno part-time lasciandolo vivere con i suoi figli*?? ... vorrei solo che lui accettasse di vivere questo amore in segreto!!"_
> e dopo_:" *ho vissuto sempre cercando di far piacere agli altri e solo in questa storia ho dato un po' di spazio ai miei desideri*"_
> ...


Sicura sicura che il tradimento non possa in fondo essere un gesto di ribellione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Certo!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Posso capire l'intento ma questa mi pare davvero una forzatura che proprio perchè assurda lo smonta da subito!
> Potrebbe semplicemente dirti che sceglie da sola i vestiti...e a questo punto? Ciò vuol dire consapevolezza?
> 
> Quanto al non esser un disastro un rapporto e aver comunque dei figli, che si amano magari anche di più perchè danno e a cui si dà magari quello che non da il partner...gli esempi quotidiani direi che son molteplici!
> ...


Certo che deve seguire un percorso terapeutico ..ma le facevo rilevare che credere che sia vero che lei non ha mai scelto è un errore se in seguito a questa convinzione si butta in scelte fuorvianti come questo "amore" che è evidente a molti di noi come sia solo funzionale a mantenerla in una situazione invece di farla uscire.
Lei sembra di essere uscita da quell'incontro rafforzata nell'idea di essere una vittima...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*può*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sicura sicura che il tradimento non possa in fondo essere un gesto di ribellione?


Certo che lo è ...ma è quello sbagliato...perché non è assunzione di responsabilità, ma fuga rovinosa per lei e per gli altri...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che lo è ...ma è quello sbagliato...perché non è assunzione di responsabilità, ma fuga rovinosa per lei e per gli altri...


 
cosa intendi per rovinosa per se e per gli altri???


----------



## Old marianna75 (7 Ottobre 2007)

a proposito dei miei figli qualcuno ha voluto mettermi in bocca cosa che non ho detto nè mai pensato!! i figli li ho voluti e li amo piu' di ogni altra cosa, è per loro che ho continuato a rimanere in un matrimonio che mi stava stretto,  forse ho scelto di averli proprio perchè  hanno dato un senso piu' profondo alla mia vita e mi danno tanto senza chiedermi nulla in cambio mentre tutti gli altri mi hanno sempre e solo chiesto!! Certo spero che la terapia mi aiuti perchè adesso ad esempio dopo quello che è successo ieri non so come affrontare i miei che ora che sapranno della presunta telefonata mi aggrediranno ancora!! mio fratello mi ha detto che mio padre gli ha detto che io ho scelto di sposarmi e ora io devo pagare tenedomi mio marito perchè i bambini non devono soffrire!!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> perchè adesso ad esempio dopo quello che è successo ieri non so come affrontare i miei che ora che sapranno della presunta telefonata *mi aggrediranno ancora*!! mio fratello mi ha detto che mio padre gli ha detto che io ho scelto di sposarmi e* ora io devo pagare tenedomi mio marito perchè i bambini non devono soffrire*!!



Scusa, eh, Marianna, ma:

a) sei una bimba piccola che viene sempre aggredita? Se sbagli, se hai comportamenti scorretti (e tradire il marito con il marito della migliore amica padre di quattro figli comunque la giri E' un comportamento scorretto!), a qualcuno dovrai pure rendere conto, no? A TE in primis, mi verrebbe da dire, o sei del tutto priva di una coscienza matura? Sei una poppante che viene sgridata da mamma e papà?

b) il marito. E' inquietante la cosa dell'aumento di stipendio...che tuo marito te l'hanno comprato mamma & papà quando te lo sei sposato? E' un vostro dipendente?

Se così, credimi, conosco di queste situazioni e non finiscono MAI bene.  E prima di parlare di grettezza del marito, di cui non conosciamo nulla, sarebbe opportuno concentrarci su Marianna...

c) cosa ti aspetti che ti dicano i tuoi? Brava, si, sfascia la famiglia! Scusa, eh...ovvio che pensino a tutelare i nipoti e la vostra famiglia!

Il vero problema ribadisco che non è l'opinione dei TUOI, ma la tua, l'intima convinzione di fare "La cosa giusta". E il tribunale Marianna, mi spiace, ma a me pare ancora vacante 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Old marianna75 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, eh, Marianna, ma:
> 
> a) sei una bimba piccola che viene sempre aggredita? Se sbagli, se hai comportamenti scorretti (e tradire il marito con il marito della migliore amica padre di quattro figli comunque la giri E' un comportamento scorretto!), a qualcuno dovrai pure rendere conto, no? A TE in primis, mi verrebbe da dire, o sei del tutto priva di una coscienza matura? Sei una poppante che viene sgridata da mamma e papà?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> Verena67 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusa, eh, Marianna, ma:
> ...


----------



## cat (7 Ottobre 2007)

*


marianna75 ha detto:



			a proposito dei miei figli qualcuno ha voluto mettermi in bocca cosa che non ho detto nè mai pensato!! i figli li ho voluti e li amo piu' di ogni altra cosa
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


marianna75 ha detto:


> , è per loro che ho continuato a rimanere in un matrimonio che mi stava stretto, forse ho scelto di averli proprio perchè hanno dato un senso piu' profondo alla mia vita e mi danno tanto senza chiedermi nulla in cambio mentre tutti gli altri mi hanno sempre e solo chiesto!! Certo spero che la terapia mi aiuti perchè adesso ad esempio dopo quello che è successo ieri non so come affrontare i miei che ora che sapranno della presunta telefonata mi aggrediranno ancora!! mio fratello mi ha detto che mio padre gli ha detto che io ho scelto di sposarmi e ora io devo pagare tenedomi mio marito perchè i bambini non devono soffrire!!


 
perfetto.
infatti...avevo capito appunto che il tuo amore per i figli non era da te messo in discussione.
il tuo discorso riguarda l'amre che tu non nutri più nei confronti di tuo marito.


p.s. è un violento? ti ha mai picchiata tu o i tuoi bambini?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> anch'io ho pensato sempre di salvare la famiglia ma ormai credo che non si possa fingere per una vita intera, i bambini soffrirebbero comunque dei continui litigi e della infelicità della madre, credi davvero che si debba restare con un uomo solo per i figli?? io ne ero convinta e ho messo da parte me stessa per troppo tempo..ma ora devo cercare di renderli felici ugualmente anche se decido di non stare piu' con il padre, il che non li renderà orfani!! forse dovro' faticare di piu' per fargli superare un momneto difficile ma credo che rimandare serva a poco..


 
non ho capito, hai cambiato idea? Vuoi lasciare tuo marito e rifarti una vita con l'amante?

Ieri dicevi di no...

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> concordo in parte con *P/R*, a volte i terapisti...non tutti, diciamo quelli più spiccioli...attribuiscono tutti i problemi della gente a genitori, despotici&autoritari...
> uno tradisce?!? *colpa dei genitori che o ti hanno viziato*, o non hanno saputo renderti indipendente!!!


I terapeuti non cercano colpe, cercano spiegazioni, motivi.


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2007)

non tutti Rituccia...infatti ho sottolineato, quelli + spiccioli!!!


----------



## jos (7 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> I terapeuti non cercano colpe, cercano spiegazioni, motivi.


... che però, solitamente, vengono interpretati dai pazienti come "colpe altrui".


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Mah*

Resto con le convinzioni espresse nel precedente post, mi sta bene che non abbia decisionalità, ma le scelte ci sono ... e tutte.
Nell'essere "vittima" delle decisioni altrui, genitori, parenti, marito etc.... lei una scelta reattiva l'ha fatta, ha preso da un altro (marito dell'amica) quello che doveva avere dal marito, ha sfruttato l'amicizia dell'amica del cuore carperndole gli affetti (poco conta che lui sia poi uscito di casa) e vive una realtà in cui pare che tutti sappiano ma fingano di non sapere per non decidere, e basterebbe una SUA decisione per pareggiare le cose.  I figli non c'entrano, con genitori insieme o separati, restano figli e sarebbe carino lasciarli fuori dai giochi.
Quanto alla "terapia".... l'analista valuta la paziente e non gli altri se non collateralmente a lei, diversamente non ne uscirebbe. Ma l'analista ha un compito, deve rendere consapevole e risolvere attraverso un percorso autonomo la cliente, mentre noi valutiamo l'affresco familiare in toto.  Non è possibile avere le stesse opinioni, perchè è diverso il campo di analisi e quello operativo.
Lei delle scelte le ha fatte.... dovrebbe riuscire a fare anche LE ALTRE... infischiandosene del parentame, come se ne è infischiata quando ha tradito.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2007)

personalmente  mi farei un bel tatuggio... tanto per suggellare amore e amicizia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Allora*



marianna75 ha detto:


> a proposito dei miei figli qualcuno ha voluto mettermi in bocca cosa che non ho detto nè mai pensato!! i figli li ho voluti e li amo piu' di ogni altra cosa, è per loro che ho continuato a rimanere in un matrimonio che mi stava stretto, forse ho scelto di averli proprio perchè hanno dato un senso piu' profondo alla mia vita e mi danno tanto senza chiedermi nulla in cambio mentre tutti gli altri mi hanno sempre e solo chiesto!! Certo spero che la terapia mi aiuti perchè adesso ad esempio dopo quello che è successo ieri non so come affrontare i miei che ora che sapranno della presunta telefonata mi aggrediranno ancora!! mio fratello mi ha detto che mio padre gli ha detto che io ho scelto di sposarmi e ora io devo pagare tenedomi mio marito perchè i bambini non devono soffrire!!


Allora smetti di generalizzare facendo la vittima!
Hai scelto di sposarti, di fare figli, di tradire.
Parti da qui e smettila di fare l'adolescente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*grandiosa!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> personalmente mi farei un bel tatuggio... tanto per suggellare amore e amicizia...


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 
Secondo te che tipo di tatuaggio sceglierebbe??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Io mi astengo perchè potrei crotaleggiare....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Secondo te che tipo di tatuaggio sceglierebbe???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lasciamo a chi apprezza l'arte individuare il soggetto più adatto...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Ottobre 2007)

Vipere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...non vi ri-sposerà mai nessuno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Davvero?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Vipere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicura?


----------



## Old AlexRo (7 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sicura?


Sicuro!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Ottobre 2007)

*alex*



AlexRo ha detto:


> Sicuro!


 
Ahmbè..se lo dici Tu...me lo posso giurare


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Vipere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi hai ingannata... mi avevi promessa in sposa... mi hai spezzato il cuore 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Crotala  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... detto tra noi chi si vuole sposare...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Secondo te che tipo di tatuaggio sceglierebbe???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si puo' sempre tatuare il cognome in cinese


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> il vero problema è che lui si è gia separato e pretende che lo faccia anch'io, io ci ho provato ma ,come dici tu, non ci riesco, vedo soffrire i miei figli, i miei genitori e mio marito che anche se ha molti difetti *non mi ha mai tradito*!! questa storia ha però messo in discussione tutte le mie certezze, sono un avvocato he dirige una piccola azienda familiare con mio padre, ho due bambini meravigliosi e credevo di non dover chiedere piu' nulla alla vita, ma forse l'appittimaento del mio matrimonio e la fine del sentimento versoo mio marito *mi ha portato* a quaesto!! ora però ho una gran paura perchè io quest'uomo lo amo e lui dice che se resto con mio marito *non accetterà di essere il mio amante*..vorrei trovare il modo di fargli capire *che non abbiamo scelta*!!


... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... ma da dove cazzo spuntate?... vai dallo psicologo... vai... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... ma da dove cazzo spuntate?... vai dallo psicologo... vai... hi, hi, hi...


 
Prova a dirle cosa non va nel modo di porsi....  non vede per nulla la situazione un po' surreale (anche se mil surrealismo dovrebbe avere altre radici) del suo vivere.
Bruna


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Ottobre 2007)

*iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi hai ingannata... mi avevi promessa in sposa... mi hai spezzato il cuore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ma chi lo ha scritto che mi voglio ri- sposare.Ero cosi ironica che tutti mi hanno preso sul serio.

Se ami un uomo o una donna è l'ultima cosa che mi passerebbe per l'anticamera del cervello.

Questa è l'unica certezza che ho.

Pero' continuo ad amarti, proprio per questo.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma chi lo ha scritto che mi voglio ri- sposare.Ero cosi ironica che tutti mi hanno preso sul serio.
> 
> Se ami un uomo o una donna è l'ultima cosa che mi passerebbe per l'anticamera del cervello.
> 
> ...


Ammore scherzavo..c'ho avuto una giornata pesante... fuori e dentroil forum


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Ottobre 2007)

*tata iena mia*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore scherzavo..c'ho avuto una giornata pesante... fuori e dentroil forum


 
comprendo ...ti ho letta...


fuori di qui, col radar ho captato.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> comprendo ...ti ho letta...
> 
> 
> fuori di qui, col radar ho captato.


Tieni pronto anche il sonar.... visto dove abita la Jena c'è sempre possibilità di "acqua alta"... se quel monello toglie il dito!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Ottobre 2007)

*la battuta è*



Bruja ha detto:


> Tieni pronto anche il sonar.... visto dove abita la Jena c'è sempre possibilità di "acqua alta"... se quel monello toglie il dito!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


troppo difficile per me da capire stasera.

riprovo domani


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> troppo difficile per me da capire stasera.
> 
> riprovo domani


Dai...la leggenda del bimbo che tenendo il dito nel buco di una diga salva l'Olanda dall'andare sott'acqua....  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Sempre detto che i Paesi Bassi sono anfibi!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dai...la leggenda del bimbo che tenendo il dito nel buco di una diga salva l'Olanda dall'andare sott'acqua....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anfibi...rettili... animalia varia...è proprio uno zoo questo!!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> troppo difficile per me da capire stasera.
> 
> riprovo domani


 
...il monello della diga...Olanda....la famosa leggenda...non l'hai letto "Pattini d'Argento"?!

Bacio!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (9 Ottobre 2007)

*non capisco...*



marianna75 ha detto:


> Non avevo mai pensato di tradire mio marito ma soprattutto non con la persona con cui l'ho fatto.. lui è il marito della mia migliore amica!! il problema è che la nostra non è la squallida storia di letto (certo abbaimo un'intesa sessuale da paura) ma siamo INNAMORATI.. questo amore ci sta distruggendo perchè abbaimo preso e mollato i nostri compagni piu' volte  poichè ogni tanto siamo presi dalla smania di coronare il sogno di vivere insieme..lui ne è convinto ma io no!! io voglio molto bene alla mia amica e lei si fida di me, sono amici dei miei genitori eloro non accetterebbero mai soprattutto visto che hanno capito che tra di noi c'è "qualcosa"!! Lui è un bambinone pieno di sogni e spesso mi coinvolge ma poi guardo la realtà e mi rendo conto che è contro di noi!!! Io ho 2 figli, lui quattro, abbiamo condiviso tutto, vacanze  e malattie, gioie e dolori, come possiamo gridare atutti che ci dispaice ma devono andare al diavolo perchè noi ci amiamo???
> Sto male.. domani vado dallo psicologo, ho bisogno d'aiuto...



Non capiro' mai il bisogno,quando scrivete questi racconti....di dire subito come prima cosa,CHE NON E' UNA STORIA DI SOLO SESSO...sembra che vogliate mettere le mani avanti per non cadere indietro....quasi come a volerlo dire per convinvere prima ancora che noi che lo leggiamo....tu che lo scrivi....bah....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Concordo*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Non capiro' mai il bisogno,quando scrivete questi racconti....di dire subito come prima cosa,CHE NON E' UNA STORIA DI SOLO SESSO...sembra che vogliate mettere le mani avanti per non cadere indietro....quasi come a volerlo dire per convinvere prima ancora che noi che lo leggiamo....tu che lo scrivi....bah....


Soprattutto quando se fosse una cosa di solo sesso (ma è possibile a dei mammiferi "superiori"? Forse sarebbe meglio dire una storia non d'amore), sarebbe una cosa limitata nel tempo e comporterebbe meno danni.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (9 Ottobre 2007)

*vedi...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto quando se fosse una cosa di solo sesso (ma è possibile a dei mammiferi "superiori"? Forse sarebbe meglio dire una storia non d'amore), sarebbe una cosa limitata nel tempo e comporterebbe meno danni.



Vedi P/R,io posso parlare solo per ipotesi....perche' non ho mai vissuto da sposato...ne ho mai convissuto...ma alla fine..credo che nella maggior parte dei casi...si arrivi a volerne parlare tanto per avere qualcosa da dire...tanto per uscire dai soliti discorsi banali del tipo "sai oggi sono andata/o a fare la spesa e c'era il 3x2 sulla pasta....poi alla cassa un vecchietto di 80 anni mi e' passato davanti..." 

Insomma...tanto per poter raccontare qualcosa di piu' degli altri...e volersi illudere che sia qualcosa di piu' per chi lo racconta...senza contare poi l'intrigo...il piacere del proibito...per un luogo comune...come il marito della migliore amica...per non parlare poi di situazioni limite...il marito della sorella...la moglie del fratello...ecc ecc ecc...nulla di male per carita'....ma non vedo la necessita' di convinvere chi ne parla...e chi ne sente parlare...che si tratti d'amore...quando in realta'...di cuori che battono non ce ne nemmeno uno...e l'unica cosa che batte,e' la spalliera del letto


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto quando se fosse una cosa di solo sesso (ma è possibile a dei mammiferi "superiori"? Forse sarebbe meglio dire una storia non d'amore), sarebbe una cosa limitata nel tempo e comporterebbe meno danni.


 
Ci sono persone strane.... come quei fedeli che vanno a piedi a Santiago de Compostela, affrontano grandi sacrifici per la fede ma non hanno mai letto un accidente di storia delle religioni o anche solo Vangelo e Sacre Scritture in modo compreso e approfondito. Hanno fede esattamente come hanno amore certe situazioni che sono spesso la rappresentazione di quello che vorrebbero essere, perchè in effetti sono ben altro... con condimento di una buona dose farisaica.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci sono persone strane.... *come quei fedeli* che vanno a piedi a Santiago de Compostela, affrontano grandi sacrifici per la fede ma non hanno mai letto un accidente di storia delle religioni o anche solo Vangelo e Sacre Scritture in modo compreso e approfondito. Hanno fede esattamente come hanno amore certe situazioni che sono spesso la rappresentazione di quello che vorrebbero essere, perchè in effetti sono ben altro... con condimento di una buona dose farisaica.
> Bruja


Lo vedi che pian piano arriverai ad apprezzare di più i fedifraghi ?!!?!?


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo vedi che pian piano arriverai ad apprezzare di più i fedifraghi ?!!?!?


Strumentale, pretestuoso, infingardo e manipolatore.... va beh al momento non mi viene altro.... tanto hai capito, lo so che sei uno perspicace!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci sono persone strane.... *come quei fedeli che vanno a piedi a Santiago de Compostela, affrontano grandi sacrifici per la fede ma non hanno mai letto un accidente di storia delle religioni o anche solo Vangelo e Sacre Scritture in modo compreso e approfondito*. Hanno fede esattamente come hanno amore certe situazioni che sono spesso la rappresentazione di quello che vorrebbero essere, perchè in effetti sono ben altro... con condimento di una buona dose farisaica.
> Bruja


Conosco atei che hanno vissuto il cammino di santiago con grande spiritualità. Non credo che si debba avere conoscenze di storia o dei testi del cristianesimo per poter vivere la spiritualità che quell'esperienza comporta. Personalmente sono atea, ma non credo che per i credenti la fede sia una conquista intellettuale.


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Conosco atei che hanno vissuto il cammino di santiago con grande spiritualità. Non credo che si debba avere conoscenze di storia o dei testi del cristianesimo per poter vivere la spiritualità che quell'esperienza comporta. Personalmente sono atea, ma non credo che per i credenti la fede sia una conquista intellettuale.


La contestualizzazione che volevo significare non è nell'ateismo o nella fede, ma nel' essere farisaici e il credere o meno poco conta.  Resta il fatto che avere una fede e non approfondirla significa vivere una realtà tiepida delle proprie aspirazioni spirituali. Essere intelletuale non ha attinenza con la critica delle fede, è la fede vissuta di facciata che necessità di verifica .... e saperne le evoluzioni storiche può aiutare a capire cosa sia inerente alla fede e cosa alle "manovre" ... 
Credo che qualunque Dio, anche il più distratto, preferisca credenti consapevoli che credenti inerti .... la cifra del credere senza analisi e senza dubbi è la superstizione, e molti fedeli sembrano più superstiziosi che credenti.
Credere perchè credevano i padri, perchè si è sempre fatto così o perchè si è nati in una religione non dimostra spiritualità ma inerzia fideista, almeno questa è la mia opinione, 
Bruja


----------



## Iris (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La contestualizzazione che volevo significare non è nell'ateismo o nella fede, ma nel' essere farisaici e il credere o meno poco conta. Resta il fatto che avere una fede e non approfondirla significa vivere una realtà tiepida delle proprie aspirazioni spirituali. Essere intelletuale non ha attinenza con la critica delle fede, è la fede vissuta di facciata che necessità di verifica .... e saperne le evoluzioni storiche può aiutare a capire cosa sia inerente alla fede e cosa alle "manovre" ...
> Credo che qualunque Dio, anche il più distratto, preferisca credenti consapevoli che credenti inerti .... la cifra del credere senza analisi e senza dubbi è la superstizione, e molti fedeli sembrano più superstiziosi che credenti.
> Credere perchè credevano i padri, perchè si è sempre fatto così o perchè si è nati in una religione non dimostra spiritualità ma inerzia fideista, almeno questa è la mia opinione,
> Bruja


Anche la mia.


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e se ha deciso di avere i figli ..anche il rapporto con il marito non era un disastro ...


su questo nutro seri dubbi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> su questo nutro seri dubbi...


Allora era un disastro lei fin dall'inizio...


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora era un disastro lei fin dall'inizio...


P/R hai figli?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Sì*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> P/R hai figli?


Due


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Due


Bene. Te lo chiedevo perché non sempre i figli sono voluti, questo non significa che siano meno amati. Parlo per esperienza diretta.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Conosco atei che hanno vissuto il cammino di santiago con grande spiritualità. Non credo che si debba avere conoscenze di storia o dei testi del cristianesimo per poter vivere la spiritualità che quell'esperienza comporta. Personalmente sono atea, ma non credo che per i credenti la fede sia una conquista intellettuale.


 
detto in due parole banali, io trovo sia molto piu' "divertente" credere...che non.

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> detto in due parole banali, io trovo sia molto piu' "divertente" credere...che non.
> 
> Bacio!


Anche io. Ma non è propriamente una scelta. E' una convinzione, e se non ce l'hai non ce l'hai.
Ciao.


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Anche io. Ma non è propriamente una scelta. E' una convinzione, e se non ce l'hai non ce l'hai.
> Ciao.


 
E' vero, così come è vero che avere la fede è molto più consolante e riposante per la mente e lo spirito. I dubbi e la ricerca della trascendenza pretendono impegno, fatica psicologica, spirituale e mentale oltre che una continua considerazione della difficile assemblabilità fra Dio e la scienza.
Quello che ho letto di scienziati che sostengono di credere in Dio e di averlo trovato... non mi ha convinto. 
Non sono atea, sono un'agnostica derivata dallo scetticismo...
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero, così come è vero che avere la fede è molto più consolante e riposante per la mente e lo spirito. I dubbi e la ricerca della trascendenza pretendono impegno, fatica psicologica, spirituale e mentale oltre che una continua considerazione della difficile assemblabilità fra Dio e la scienza.
> Quello che ho letto di scienziati che sostengono di credere in Dio e di averlo trovato... non mi ha convinto.
> Non sono atea, sono un'agnostica derivata dallo scetticismo...
> Bruja


Io purtroppo sono atea. Ci ho pensato, ci ho voluto credere, mi sono letta la bibbia e il vangelo, ho parlato con credenti, ho forse persino pregato... ma la razionalità ha risposto, mio malgrado, di no.


----------



## leone73 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Leone, guarda che se si crede nella famiglia, nel nucleo, nella responsabilità che comporta l'impegno, il mazzo che bisogna farsi tutti i giorni per reinventarsi con se stessi e nel rapporto a due, il terzo elemento estraneo,in questo caso Marianna, NON CENTRA proprio nulla, è semmai solo il pretesto, il sintomo della relazione che è mancante , incapace di svilupparsi.
> 
> Al posto di marianna lui avrebbe potuto tradire con qualsiasi altra cosa le aspettive dell'alltra e quindi la relazione e questo vale anche per la di lui moglie ( l'amica per interderci )
> 
> ...


con tutti i prbb che ci possono essere, come sempre le perrone non forti si comportano così, ovvero trovando un altro, quando invece bisognerebbe parlarne prima, si discute  si trova unsa soluzione se c'è. come sempre il tradimento è una finta soluzione dei probleimi di coppia, e nel peggiore  dei casi (il mio) viene utilizzata come scusa per lasciare qualcuno


----------



## Old marianna75 (23 Ottobre 2007)

E' da un po' che non mi faccio viva perchè sto andando in terapia e la cosa se da un lato mi sta aiutando dall'altro mi sta portando a scelte dolorose!!
La dott ha individuato il mio problema nella mancanza di indipendenza edalla poca stima che ho di me , per cui cerco di giustificare agli altri i miei comportamenti per essere amata...in effetti sto cercando di superare ma il cammino sarà faticoso e sofferto!! Con lui abbiamo deciso di allontanarci per un po' perchè le nostre divergenze e la mia sofferenza ci avrebbero fatto solo del male, io però sto male perchè stargli lontana è difficile, non sapere niene di lui mi crea ulteriore angoscia..probabilmente sarà già tornato dalla moglie anche perchè solo cosi' puo' stare vicino ai figli ma mentre lui pensa di tornare da separati (perchè effettivamnete lo sono) lei non credo acccetterà di farlo stare a casa solo per i figli, vorrà un marito e ho paura che lui ceda, sembrerò egoista..ma lui mi ha detto che mi aspetterà fin quando avro' trovato la forza di combattere per il nostro amore...e io vorrei crederci ma temo che la lontananza e il fato che lui sia un uomo ci porti sempre piu' distanti.. torno al lavoro..aspetto consigli e torno dopo.


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2007)

*marianna75*



marianna75 ha detto:


> E' da un po' che non mi faccio viva perchè sto andando in terapia e la cosa se da un lato mi sta aiutando dall'altro mi sta portando a scelte dolorose!!
> La dott ha individuato il mio problema nella mancanza di indipendenza edalla poca stima che ho di me , per cui cerco di giustificare agli altri i miei comportamenti per essere amata...in effetti sto cercando di superare ma il cammino sarà faticoso e sofferto!! Con lui abbiamo deciso di allontanarci per un po' perchè le nostre divergenze e la mia sofferenza ci avrebbero fatto solo del male, io però sto male perchè stargli lontana è difficile, non sapere niene di lui mi crea ulteriore angoscia..probabilmente sarà già tornato dalla moglie anche perchè solo cosi' puo' stare vicino ai figli ma mentre lui pensa di tornare da separati (perchè effettivamnete lo sono) lei non credo acccetterà di farlo stare a casa solo per i figli, vorrà un marito e ho paura che lui ceda, sembrerò egoista..ma lui mi ha detto che mi aspetterà fin quando avro' trovato la forza di combattere per il nostro amore...e io vorrei crederci ma temo che la lontananza e il fato che lui sia un uomo ci porti sempre piu' distanti.. torno al lavoro..aspetto consigli e torno dopo.


Non è facile darti sia una risposta che dei consigli.... la verità è che le tue paure credo siano consistenti, non si vede perchè la moglie dovrebbe pensare di riprendersi il marito per "tenerlo in caldo" per un'altra....
Credo che la cosa più importante su cui focalizzare le tue forze sia rafforzare la tua autostima e rendere accettabile il tuo bisogno di consenso, con l'aiuto appunto di un terapeuta.... il resto penso sarà esattamente come dovrà essere in base alle scelte altrui.  Tu però non esserne vittima, pensa che qualunque scelta possano fare gli altri, è a loro stessi che devono addebitare tale scelta e non per colpa o causa tua....
Pensa al tuo tempo, l'unico insostituibile ed irrinunciabile; un giorno, se ora lo perdi o lo sprechi, lo cercherai e non sarà un'altra ad avertelo rubato ma tu stessa che non ne avrai tenuto conto.
Ti abbraccio
Bruja


----------



## Old marianna75 (23 Ottobre 2007)

so che il mio cammino sarà difficile e che avrei sicuramente dovuto cominciare tempo fa' ma voglio sperare che non si atroppo tardi!!
ormai i miei genitori sono impazziti, mio padre mi segue quelle rare volte che esco da sola per andare dalla psicologa, inoltre ha fatto installare,(con la scusa che il vecchio impianto era saltato per un temporale) 8 telecamere a circuito chiuso e con registrazione di tre giorni che inquadrano ogni angolo degli accessi a casa mia e di mio fratello..è pura follia soprattutto ora che non ce n'è piu' bisogno!!
Di questo devo ringraziare mio marito che per tenersi la sua posizione è andato a spiattellare le e-mail e i presunto feeleng con l'amico ai miei!! si la dott pensa che anche lui debba andare in terapia perchè è troppo dipendente da me e gli sta bene perchè si sente inferiore e fortunato  che io l'abbia scelto 9 anni fa pertanto si terrebbe anche la certezza del tradimento!! lei quinbdi ritiene che il ritorno eventuale a casa per i bambini è prematuro perchè lui deve prima capire che il nostro matrimonio è in crisi per una serie di motivi che affondano radici pregresse, altrimenti invece di fare il bene dei bambini faremmo il loro male!! La dott mi ha fatto capire che la terapia a volte puo' essere distruttiva per alcuni versi perchè distrugge quelle che si credono certezze, ma che costruisce certezze VERE!! e ora per lei è importante che io assuma consapevolezza di me, io spero di riuscirci perchè oggi ho una sola certezza: amo un uomo al punto di soffrire le pene dell'inferno lontana da lui ma devo farlo se voglio costruire la mia futura serenità!!
Alla dott ho spiegato quello che ho pensato per il progressivo allontanamneto psicologico dai miei e lei è d'accordo a patto ch sia consapevole e lei pensa che attraverso la terapia io posso riuscirci...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> so che il mio cammino sarà difficile e che avrei sicuramente dovuto cominciare tempo fa' ma voglio sperare che non si atroppo tardi!!
> ormai i miei genitori sono impazziti, mio padre mi segue quelle rare volte che esco da sola per andare dalla psicologa, inoltre ha fatto installare,(con la scusa che il vecchio impianto era saltato per un temporale) 8 telecamere a circuito chiuso e con registrazione di tre giorni che inquadrano ogni angolo degli accessi a casa mia e di mio fratello..è pura follia soprattutto ora che non ce n'è piu' bisogno!!
> Di questo devo ringraziare mio marito che per tenersi la sua posizione è andato a spiattellare le e-mail e i presunto feeleng con l'amico ai miei!! si la dott pensa che anche lui debba andare in terapia perchè è troppo dipendente da me e gli sta bene perchè si sente inferiore e fortunato che io l'abbia scelto 9 anni fa pertanto si terrebbe anche la certezza del tradimento!! lei quinbdi ritiene che il ritorno eventuale a casa per i bambini è prematuro perchè lui deve prima capire che il nostro matrimonio è in crisi per una serie di motivi che affondano radici pregresse, altrimenti invece di fare il bene dei bambini faremmo il loro male!! La dott mi ha fatto capire che la terapia a volte puo' essere distruttiva per alcuni versi perchè distrugge quelle che si credono certezze, ma che costruisce certezze VERE!! e ora per lei è importante che io assuma consapevolezza di me, io spero di riuscirci perchè oggi ho una sola certezza: amo un uomo al punto di soffrire le pene dell'inferno lontana da lui ma devo farlo se voglio costruire la mia futura serenità!!
> Alla dott ho spiegato quello che ho pensato per il progressivo allontanamneto psicologico dai miei e lei è d'accordo a patto ch sia consapevole e lei pensa che attraverso la terapia io posso riuscirci...


Non voglio fare la Chen della situazione, ma sei confusa, ma parecchio. Rilassati, prendi dei bei respiri, e metti tutto in ordine, sentimenti, idee, respiri. Perché così non andate avanti di sicuro. In questo post non c'è un'unica idea tua, coerente ed originale. Niente di niente. Nel tuo mondo immaginario di piccola cappuccetto rosso (paranoica: anche le telecamere!), gli altri sono "impazziti", oppure si sentono "inferiori", o ancora "stanno male", ma tu in tutto questo dove sei?
Le cose che citi sono emozioni e frattaglie di altri, rimasticate e vuote.

Mi spiace, ma il lavoro da fare in te è infinito. E purtroppo non vedo in te un briciolo di umiltà per cominciare questo lavoro, ancora.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non voglio fare la Chen della situazione, ma sei confusa, ma parecchio. Rilassati, prendi dei bei respiri, e metti tutto in ordine, sentimenti, idee, respiri. Perché così non andate avanti di sicuro. In questo post non c'è un'unica idea tua, coerente ed originale. Niente di niente. Nel tuo mondo immaginario di piccola cappuccetto rosso (paranoica: anche le telecamere!), gli altri sono "impazziti", oppure si sentono "inferiori", o ancora "stanno male", ma tu in tutto questo dove sei?
> Le cose che citi sono emozioni e frattaglie di altri, rimasticate e vuote.
> 
> Mi spiace, ma il lavoro da fare in te è infinito. E purtroppo non vedo in te un briciolo di umiltà per cominciare questo lavoro, ancora.


a me lei sembra davvero un ostaggio in mano a persone che in nome del "ci preoccupiamo per il tuo bene" la hanno sempre iperprotetta...
per lei questa è chiaramente una fuga dal futuro... più che dal passato.
certi genitori sono peggio di un virus, per quanto limitano la libertà dei figli...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

marianna75 ha detto:


> L'amore non si comanda, non si decide mica di chi vuoi innamorarti?? ma forse chi non ha mai amato non lo puo' capire!!!


 
il tuonon è amore ma egoismo, amore vuol dire anche rispetto


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> il tuonon è amore ma egoismo, amore vuol dire anche rispetto


e giù.. dai diamole ancora addosso..
ma non vedi in che stato emotivo è?
e ma cazzo...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e giù.. dai diamole ancora addosso..
> ma non vedi in che stato emotivo è?
> e ma cazzo...


A volte a parlare con i paracarri si ottengono risposte più illuminanti!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ecco allora dovresti andare dallo psicologo così le tue frustrazioni le riversi su qualcun altro e non su una persona che scrive perchè ha un problema. Le tue corna non devono offuscare il ragionamento. Ad esempio hai mai pensato che la tua ex lo ha fatto proprio perchè eri tu? Voglio dire ... col tuo modo di fare, di agire, di comportarti e di trattarla? Magari se tu avessi agito diversamente ora lei sarebbe ancora con te.
> Non dare agli altri le colpe che hai tu.
> Ah ... io non sono malato di sesso. Non lo pratico da un anno circa.


 
si intanto le cose di me che le convenivano se le è prese nel frattempo, altrimenti se voleva lasciamri perchè erao io mi lassciava subito e non dopo 5 anni.
 e poi quando ha visto che aveva preso tuto mi ha piantato ingannandomi sino all'ultimo, questo è egoismo caro mio, è giocare coi sentimenti altrui


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e giù.. dai diamole ancora addosso..
> ma non vedi in che stato emotivo è?
> e ma cazzo...


 
se lo è cercato mi pare


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A volte a parlare con i paracarri si ottengono risposte più illuminanti!


 
dammene una


----------



## Old Angel (23 Ottobre 2007)

Leo ti capisco al 100% rabbia rancore, tutte cose che proviamo in molti qui dentro, ma ormai mi pare che sia ora di cominciare a reprimere a domare questi sentimenti e trasformare tutto ciò in vita vissuta ed esperienza e cosa importante tua crescita interiore.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> se lo è cercato mi pare


il dramma vero, è che doveva farlo prima...

oh. magari io sbaglio... ma le parole di questa ragazza mi hanno colpita in pieno...

e non è paranoia, la sua... ma bisogno di volare fuori dalla gabbia.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (23 Ottobre 2007)

Marianna,

dai discorsi che hai fatto esce fuori che la tua analista è una stronza succhiasoldi, che vedendo come sei debole in questo periodo ti fa il lavaggio del cervello facendoti credere di eddere necessaria. 

L'unica necessaria per te... sei tu!


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2007)

*...........*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Marianna,
> 
> dai discorsi che hai fatto esce fuori che la tua analista è una stronza succhiasoldi, che vedendo come sei debole in questo periodo ti fa il lavaggio del cervello facendoti credere di eddere necessaria.
> 
> L'unica necessaria per te... sei tu!


 
Stavo per scrivere le stesse cose con i dovuti modi, ma dal momento che hai fatto lo spartiacque...............mi associo.
E' evidente che è ostaggio di tutti quelli che vogliono strumentalizzarla, ma sarebbe ora che iniziasse a compiacere un po' se stessa anzichè gli altri.... quanti sono!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> il dramma vero, è che doveva farlo prima...
> 
> oh. magari io sbaglio... ma le parole di questa ragazza mi hanno colpita in pieno...
> 
> e non è paranoia, la sua... ma bisogno di volare fuori dalla gabbia.


Non so se è giusto attribuire responsabilità a chi le sta intorno e che comunque sta soffrendo anche a causa sua.
Ma sta donna ha davvero bisogno di aiuto.
Poi quel che sta capendo di sè è solo all'inizio e quel che riferisce della terapia è quel che le va bene e la fa sentire giustificata. E' come con gli oroscopi.
Ma il percorso per la consapevolezza di sè e poi dell'assunzione di responsabilità è ancora lungo e duro.


----------

